# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Аудиозапись Прабхупады от 28 мая 1977 года: "Ритвик. Да."

## SIDDHILALASA



----------


## Валерий О.С.

В чем смысл этого ролика? Что он подтверждает?

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Строки 1—3: Сатсварупа задаёт вопрос, касающийся проведения инициаций в будущем, — "в особенности того времени, когда Вас уже не будет с нами". Какой бы ответ ни дал Прабхупада, мы знаем, он будет относиться именно ко времени после его смерти.

Строки 4—7: Прабхупада отвечает, что назначит некоторых учеников действовать в качестве "ачарьев-представителей", или "ритвиков". Ясно ответив на вопрос, Прабхупада замолчал. Он не пытается уточнить свой ответ.

Строки 8—10: Сатсварупа спрашивает о взаимоотношениях между лицом, которое даёт инициацию, и тем, кто её получает. Сатсварупа даже ещё не закончил вопрос, как Прабхупада два раза повторяет: "Он гуру". Так как ритвики по определению не являются инициирующими, Прабхупада относит это на свой счёт. Это подтверждается в приказе от 9 июля 1977 года, где три раза констатируется, что те, кто инициируются, являются учениками Прабхупады. Есть странная идея, что, когда Прабхупада говорит "Он гуру", он говорит именно о ритвиках. Это выглядит нелепо, так как Прабхупада только что определил ритвика как "ачарью-представителя" (officiating acarya) — буквально священника, который руководит определённым типом религиозных церемоний. В письме от 9 июля 1977 года Прабхупада определяет их функции. Они должны давать духовные имена инициирующимся и в случае второй инициации начитывать на их шнуре мантру гаятри — всё это от имени Прабхупады. Нет никакого упоминания о том, что они являются духовными учителями, действующими от своего имени. По какой причине Прабхупаде понадобилось бы затемнить вопрос, называя ритвиков "гуру"? Когда обсуждались философские принципы или принципы управления, касающиеся его положения как Ачарьи, Прабхупада часто говорил о себе в третьем лице. Несомненно, здесь он делает точно так же, поскольку вопросы Сатсварупы заданы как раз в третьем лице.

Строки 11—13: Прабхупада повторяет принцип, к разъяснению которого он часто прибегал, когда имел дело с чересчур амбициозными учениками: в присутствии гуру можно действовать лишь от его имени. Однако Прабхупада не говорит, что это "действие от его имени" должно прекратиться в тот момент, когда он умрёт. Он также не говорит, что "действие от его имени" может иметь место, только пока он присутствует. Другими словами, во время этой беседы одной из причин, по которой они не могли быть дикша-гуру, было физическое присутствие Шрилы Прабхупады. Но, как видно из строки 12, это не единственное препятствие, отделяющее его учеников от статуса дикша-гуру. Для того, чтобы стать гуру, надо получить приказ от Прабхупады — "По моему приказу". Он повторяет это условие в строке 13 — "Но по моему приказу" и ещё раз в строке 24 — "Когда я прикажу".

Строки 14—15: Сатсварупа задаёт вопрос, прямо упоминая Прабхупаду: "Они также могут считаться Вашими учениками?" Прабхупада отвечает: "Да, они ученики…"

Строки 16—18: Тамал Кришна, кажется, чувствует недоумение и прерывает Прабхупаду. Он проясняет вопрос Сатсварупы, спрашивая Прабхупаду, чьи ученики те, кому ритвики дают дикшу. И снова Прабхупада отвечает от третьего лица (ему ведь задали вопрос от третьего лица): "Они его ученики". Как мы уже обсуждали, он может иметь в виду только себя, так как ритвики, по определению, не имеют собственных учеников. Также важно, что Прабхупада отвечает в единственном числе ("Его ученики… того, кто инициирует"), хотя его только что спросили о ритвиках во множественном числе ("эти ритвик-ачарьи").

Строки 19—22: Тамал Кришна повторил полученный ответ, после чего Прабхупада продолжает: "Кто инициирует… его духовный внук". Мы предпочли версию "его духовный внук" (his grand-disciple), версии "он есть духовный внук" (he is grand-disciple). Иначе получается, что тот, кто инициирует, одновременно становится духовным внуком! — "Кто инициирует… он есть духовный внук". Аргумент, что, когда Прабхупада говорит от третьего лица, он имеет в виду не себя, а ритвиков, может быть проверен. Заменим утверждения в строках 17—20 от третьего лица утверждениями от первого лица, которые представим в скобках:
Тамал Кришна: Чьи они ученики?
Прабхупада: Они (ритвика) ученики.
Тамал Кришна: Они (ритвика) ученики(?)
Прабхупада: (Ритвик) инициирует… духовный внук (ритвика)…
Исходя из предпосылки, что ритвики являются только представителями, эта интерпретация строк 17—20 является абсурдом. Ритвик по определению не имеет собственных учеников, не говоря уже о духовных внуках.

Строки 23—25: Прабхупада недвусмысленно заключает, что только по его приказу кто-либо может стать гуру. Только в этом случае человек, получающий посвящение, станет "учеником моего ученика". Такого приказа никогда не было.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Найди 10 отличий:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Если бы Прабхупада хотел быть единственным гуру  для всех будущих поколений  , то он бы это  недвусмысленно  объяснил и не один раз.
И раз этого он не сделал ,то значит он этого не хотел.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Уважаемый, у Вас всё хорошо?

(1) Satsvarupa: Then our next question concerns initiations in the future,
(1) Сатсварупа: Тогда наш следующий вопрос касается инициаций в будущем,

(2) particularly at that time when you are no longer with us.
(2) в особенности того времени, когда Вас уже не будет с нами.

(3) We want to know how a first and second initiation would be conducted.
(3) Нам хотелось бы знать, как будут проводиться первая и вторая инициация.

(4) Prabhupada: Yes. I shall recommend some of you.
(4) Прабхупада: Да. Я порекомендую некоторых из вас.

(5) After this is settled up I shall recommend some of you to act as officiating acarya.
(5) После того, как это решится, я порекомендую некоторых из вас действовать в качестве ачарьи-представителя.

(6) Tamal Krishna: Is that called ritvik acarya?
(6) Тамал Кришна: Это называется ритвик-ачарья?

(7) Prabhupada: Ritvik. Yes.
(7) Прабхупада: Ритвик. Да.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

(5) После того, как это решится, я порекомендую некоторых из вас действовать в качестве ачарьи-представителя.....
 Что там должно было  решится?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Строки 23—25: Прабхупада недвусмысленно заключает, что только по его приказу кто-либо может стать гуру. Только в этом случае человек, получающий посвящение, станет "учеником моего ученика". Такого приказа никогда не было.


Зачем было вообще говорить, что посвященный станет "учеником моего ученика", если Прабхупада в принципе вообще не собирался давать приказ своим ученикам становиться гуру? Зачем бы Прабхупада путал своих учеников двусмысленными утверждениями? Почему он не мог сказать четко и ясно: вы не квалифицированы быть дикша-гуру, просто будьте ритвиками на вечные времена и все новые преданные - это мои ученики. Вот это было бы ясной программой. Но Прабхупада ничего такого и близко никогда не говорил. Более того, приказ был дан 500 лет назад Самим Господом Чайтанйей - стань гуру и освободи свою страну. В этом диалоге Прабхупада совершенно ясно говорит, что новые ученики будут учениками его учеников, но в связи с этикетом, по которому нельзя инициировать в присутствии своего дикша-гуру, они пока будут действовать в роли ритвиков. Все ясно как день. Зачем мутить воду всякими измышлениями о том, что Шрила Прабхупада в данном случае говорит о себе в третьем лице. У Прабхупады не было желания запутать учеников, тем более в таком стратегически важном вопросе. Он всегда выражался четко и ясно. И тут вдруг он начал говорить туманными фразами от третьего лица. Очень странная постановка вопроса. Да и вообще весь этот сыр-бор проистекает из-за излишнего акцента на дикше, хотя основой духовной жизни всегда была, есть и останется шикша.Если бы на это сделали упор, то проблем было бы на порядок меньше.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

> Зачем было вообще говорить, что посвященный станет "учеником моего ученика", если Прабхупада в принципе вообще не собирался давать приказ своим ученикам становиться гуру?


Прабхупада не говорит, что посвященный "станет учеником моего ученика", он говорит "станет учеником моего ученика, когда я прикажу":
(24) When I order you (to) become guru, he becomes regular guru. That's all.
(24) Когда я прикажу: "Ты стань гуру!", — он станет настоящим гуру. Вот и всё.
(25) He becomes the disciple of my disciple. That's it.
(25) Он становится учеником моего ученика. Вот так.

Здесь Враджендра Кумар допускает подмену понятий (суждения с разными предикатами): "Ты купишь личный самолёт" и "Ты купишь личный самолёт, когда станешь миллиардером". Ведь это одно и то же? Правда? Где приказ: "Киртанананда, Джаяпатака, будь дикша-гуру"?




> Почему он не мог сказать четко и ясно: вы не квалифицированы быть дикша-гуру, просто будьте ритвиками на вечные времена и все новые преданные - это мои ученики. Вот это было бы ясной программой.


(1) Satsvarupa: Then our next question concerns initiations in the future,
(1) Сатсварупа: Тогда наш следующий вопрос касается инициаций в будущем,
(2) particularly at that time when you are no longer with us.
(2) в особенности того времени, когда Вас уже не будет с нами.

Куда уж яснее? Наверное, "в будущем" "когда Вас уже не будет с нами" означают  не "на вечные времена", а что-то другое? Может Прабхупада планировал воскреснуть из мёртвых? Или GBC планировало клонировать Прабхупаду? И что Прабхупада должен был сказать, чтобы до учеников дошло, что они неквалифицированы? Наверное, надо было сказать: "Вы безмозглые идиоты, бывшие алкоголики и наркоманы, на кого я парампару оставлю?" А он взял да ляпнул: "Когда я прикажу: "Ты стань гуру!", — он станет настоящим гуру. Вот и всё."




> Более того, приказ был дан 500 лет назад Самим Господом Чайтанйей - стань гуру и освободи свою страну.


Каждый должен стать дикша-гуру? Правда? Может всё-таки шикша?




> В этом диалоге Прабхупада совершенно ясно говорит, что новые ученики будут учениками его учеников, но в связи с этикетом, по которому нельзя инициировать в присутствии своего дикша-гуру, они пока будут действовать в роли ритвиков. Все ясно как день.


Повторяемся: не "будут", а "будут, когда прикажет Прабхупада". И не "пока действовать в роли ритвиков", а "действовать в качестве ачарьи-представителя", "когда Вас уже не будет с нами". Всё ясно как день.




> Зачем мутить воду всякими измышлениями о том, что Шрила Прабхупада в данном случае говорит о себе в третьем лице. У Прабхупады не было желания запутать учеников, тем более в таком стратегически важном вопросе. Он всегда выражался четко и ясно. И тут вдруг он начал говорить туманными фразами от третьего лица. Очень странная постановка вопроса.


И верно, зачем мутить воду в тумане. В мутных водах тумана обитают невиданные ритвики-гуру-духовные внуки в одном лице.

Строки 16—18: Тамал Кришна, кажется, чувствует недоумение и прерывает Прабхупаду. Он проясняет вопрос Сатсварупы, спрашивая Прабхупаду, чьи ученики те, кому ритвики дают дикшу. И снова Прабхупада отвечает от третьего лица (ему ведь задали вопрос от третьего лица): "Они его ученики". Как мы уже обсуждали, он может иметь в виду только себя, так как ритвики, по определению, не имеют собственных учеников. Также важно, что Прабхупада отвечает в единственном числе ("Его ученики… того, кто инициирует"), хотя его только что спросили о ритвиках во множественном числе ("эти ритвик-ачарьи").

Строки 19—22: Тамал Кришна повторил полученный ответ, после чего Прабхупада продолжает: "Кто инициирует… его духовный внук". Мы предпочли версию "его духовный внук" (his grand-disciple), версии "он есть духовный внук" (he is grand-disciple). Иначе получается, что тот, кто инициирует, одновременно становится духовным внуком! — "Кто инициирует… он есть духовный внук". Аргумент, что, когда Прабхупада говорит от третьего лица, он имеет в виду не себя, а ритвиков, может быть проверен. Заменим утверждения в строках 17—20 от третьего лица утверждениями от первого лица, которые представим в скобках:
Тамал Кришна: Чьи они ученики?
Прабхупада: Они (ритвика) ученики.
Тамал Кришна: Они (ритвика) ученики(?)
Прабхупада: (Ритвик) инициирует… духовный внук (ритвика)…
Исходя из предпосылки, что ритвики являются только представителями, эта интерпретация строк 17—20 является абсурдом. Ритвик по определению не имеет собственных учеников, не говоря уже о духовных внуках.




> Да и вообще весь этот сыр-бор проистекает из-за излишнего акцента на дикше, хотя основой духовной жизни всегда была, есть и останется шикша. Если бы на это сделали упор, то проблем было бы на порядок меньше.


А вот про это надо спросить у GBC и 45 падших дикша-гуру, последний из которых даже не буду говорить что вытворял, сами поищите, на закуску).

----------


## Руслан Сидоренко

"А вот про это надо спросить у GBC и 45 падших дикша-гуру, последний из которых даже не буду говорить что вытворял, сами поищите, на закуску)"
- если вам кажутся забавными падения гуру, то вы по моему мнению негодяй и духовная практика для вас бесполезна.

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

> "А вот про это надо спросить у GBC и 45 падших дикша-гуру, последний из которых даже не буду говорить что вытворял, сами поищите, на закуску)"
> - если вам кажутся забавными падения гуру, то вы по моему мнению негодяй и духовная практика для вас бесполезна.


Комментарий Прабхупады к Бхагавад-Гите, 10.4-5 — Сатйам, правдивость, — это способность говорить правду ради блага других людей. Истину нельзя искажать. Расхожая мораль гласит, что правду следует говорить лишь в том случае, если она приятна собеседнику. Но правдивый человек так не поступает. Истину следует говорить прямо в глаза, чтобы люди знали, каково действительное положение вещей. Тот, кто предупреждает других: «Этот человек — вор», — говорит правду. Без сомнений и колебаний нужно говорить людям даже неприятную правду. Обладать правдивостью — значит излагать факты как они есть, ради блага других людей. Таково определение правдивости.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

При такой ритвик-системе не может быть ни духовных внуков ни правнуков итд. :stena: 
А все будут равными учениками Прабхупады. :stena: 
Да и сами ритвики не нужны : просто верь и читай книги Прабхупады и ты его ученик. :stena: 
И саньяса не нужна ,зачем она,если  ты и так уже ученик Прабхупады . :stena: 
А как сейчас Прабхупада с неба подаст сигнал ,кто может быть его учеником ,а кто не достоин ?  :stena: 
Это ритвик определяет? так он же никто , простой технический  исполнитель, разжигатель костра,  не более. :stena:

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Вам выложить сюда Завещание Прабхупады?
Или его высказывания об инициациях и требованиях к дикша-гуру?
Или аудиозаписи Прабхупады "Продолжай становиться ритвиком"?
Или аудиозаписи Прабхупады "Меня отравили"?
Или свидетельские показания членов GBC?
Или мнение Аиндры о дикша-гуру ИСККОН?
Может хотите список падших дикша-гуру GBC?
Или список их деяний?
Или рассказать то, что не вошло в "Лиламриту"?

----------


## Руслан Сидоренко

> Комментарий Прабхупады к Бхагавад-Гите, 10.4-5 — Сатйам, правдивость, — это способность говорить правду ради блага других людей. Истину нельзя искажать. Расхожая мораль гласит, что правду следует говорить лишь в том случае, если она приятна собеседнику. Но правдивый человек так не поступает. Истину следует говорить прямо в глаза, чтобы люди знали, каково действительное положение вещей. Тот, кто предупреждает других: «Этот человек — вор», — говорит правду. Без сомнений и колебаний нужно говорить людям даже неприятную правду. Обладать правдивостью — значит излагать факты как они есть, ради блага других людей. Таково определение правдивости.


Вы свои подлости ещё и оправдываете цитатами из писаний. Как по мне, истину познают не в настроении восторга от чужих бед. Или вам тоже гормоны мешают быть добропорядочным человеком?

----------


## VitaliyT

В ИСККОН есть буквально несколько человек, которые имеют квалификацию гуру. Их по пальцам одной руки можно пересчитать. Все остальные максимум кем могут быть это шикша гуру. Такова реальность.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В ИСККОН есть буквально несколько человек, которые имеют _квалификацию гуру_
> 
> Все остальные _максимум кем могут быть это шикша гуру_. Такова реальность.


Также реальность такова, что те, кто наверное считают, что обладают _квалификацией ученика_, почему-то до сих пор не поняли, что ценность шикша-гуру не ниже, чем дикша-гуру.  И потому выдают такие нелепейшие фразы. 

Наша парампара - это шикша-парампара. Быть шикша-гуру - это и есть максимум, инициацию именно у них и стремятся получить, у тех, кто вдохновляет и кого хотели бы учиться. Все наши Ачарьи Гаудия-Вайшнавизма - это шикша-гуру, и их милость распространяется на все поколения Вайшнавов. 

А провести сам обряд (агни-хотру) в конкретный момент времени может даже просто квалифицированный брахман, кто есть в это время в этом месте. 

Дикша-гуру и есть шикша-гуру, он милостиво берет на себя ответственность за ученика, дает духовное имя, подтверждает, что ученик принят в семью Вайшнавов - для дальнейшего обучения у ШИКША-ГУРУ ВСЕЙ ПАРАМПАРЫ. Иногда случается, что дикша-гуру даже отсутствует на агни-хотре, и его физическое отсутствие не скажется на вере (действительно квалифицированных) учеников.
Потому что главное - это шикша, _процесс_ обучения, а не единственный момент обряда, который конечно тоже важен  :smilies:  

Но те, кто попросту не понимают, в чем состоит квалификация ученика, уверовали в некую сверх-мистическую силу единственного момента - обряда агни-хотры. Игнорируя главное - процесс обучения у всех шикша-гуру парампары.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Интересно, а эти псевдоритвики сколько уже  псевдоучеников якобы Прабхупады сделали?    Наверное тысячи?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Те, кто прошли через ритвик-инициацию, если они действительно учатся непосредственно у Прабхупады (как это делаем мы) - то должны быть погружены в 9 процессов бхакти (Кришна-катху и другие), а не только критиковать ИСККОНовцев, которые по милости Парампары имеют все возможности обучаться в бхакти. Процесс бхакти отбивает охоту критиковать, мы же вот не идем к ним на форумы почему-то... но здесь вынуждены отвечать.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Удивляет их анонимность. Например, есть статья о Международном обществе сознания Кришны в России 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...81%D0%B8%D0%B8

Есть и об ИСККОН: 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...88%D0%BD%D1%8B

О самой же истинной организации есть лишь краткое упоминание в статье "Храм Радхи-Кришны в Бангалоре" 
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A5...BE%D1%80%D0%B5

Почему же статьи о «Движении за возрождение ИСККОН» («ISKCON Revival Movement») нет? Они стесняются, что её основал не Шрила Прабхупада и упоминаний о ней нет в его книгах, лекциях и письмах?

Или они стесняются отсутствия видимого результата, своего фактического проигрыша, ибо там где Кришна, там победа?

----------


## VitaliyT

Реальность заключается в том, что гуру в ИСККОН единицы. Про дикшу и инициацию как раз говорят те, кто не понимает кто такой гуру.
Это было как раз сказано для того, чтобы акцентировать внимание на суть. А суть в том, что есть дефицит гуру, т.е. истинных учителей.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> В конце концов, Кришна говорит в БГ 15.15, что "цель всех Вед - познать Меня".


Я не против широко подхода, но когда ритвики пробуют мыслить широко 


> всё едино, всё Кришне принадлежит, ничего не принадлежит вам; не будьте узколобыми, скупыми, никто ничем не обладает


им это ставят в вину. В дни принадлежности к ИСККОНу их учили свободно использовать (для проповеди) наработки других движений, а теперь говорят: "наработками нашего Движения не пользуйтесь".

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Я не против широко подхода, но когда ритвики пробуют мыслить широко им это ставят в вину. В дни принадлежности к ИСККОНу их учили свободно использовать (для проповеди) наработки других движений, а теперь говорят: "наработками нашего Движения не пользуйтесь".


С одной стороны Прабхупада говорил о «философией змеи»: змея проникает в вырытую мышью нору, проглатывает мышь и занимает ее жилище. Пусть материалисты продолжают заниматься угра-кармой, а если они произведут что-то полезное — мы воспользуемся этим. В этом обязанность преданного: он должен видеть все как энергии Кришны, использовать их в служении Ему, и убеждать других поступать также. Как говорил Шрила Прабхупада, Джордж Харрисон тяжело трудился, чтобы заработать много денег, а мы убедили его пожертвовать Бхактиведанта Мэнор.

А с другой он не посылал учеников в церкви, мечети, синагоги или майявадские ашрамы для агрессивного, замаскированного прозелитизма и не учил дискредитировать компроматом клириков. Правда, в студии йоги он читал лекции, но потом доктор Мишра разрешил ему только петь киртан. И отношения у них были дружескими - Прабхупада его лечил и кормил, хотя они и были идеологическими противниками. Западным людям это трудно понять.

Или у них отношения к МОСК как к украденому у них имуществу или как к СССР, в который надо любым способом провезти литературу?

Превлекательнее конечно же Господь Чайтанья, который придя в собрание майявади скромно сел у дверей, но от Него исходило сияние. Сияют ли святостью ритвики, ведут ли они себя по джентльменски, тянутся ли к ним люди?

***********************

1. Если бы ритквик-вада была права, то Прабхупада цитируя Гита-махатмью во введении к БГ, должен был добавить одного гуру:

_…пусть же люди поймут, что есть только одно писание, общее для всех — «Бхагавад-гита»,  есть только один Бог для всего мира — Шри Кришна,  есть только один гимн, одна мантра, одна молитва — Его святое имя, Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе и есть только одно дело — служить Верховной Личности Бога_

2. Они заявляют, что Прабхупада был новатором и неодикша может помочь в проповеди шудрам, чандалам и тем, кто ниже их, основываясь на комм. к Шримад Бхагаватам:

Метод поклонения Господу, который включает в себя повторение мантры и изготовление мурти Господа, не является стереотипным и не может быть одинаковым повсюду. В этом стихе подчеркивается необходимость принимать во внимание время, место и обстоятельства. 

Наше Движение сознания Кришны распространяется по всему миру, и в различных центрах нашего Движения мы тоже устанавливаем Божества. Иногда наши индийские друзья, гордящиеся своей приверженностью догмам, упрекают нас: «Того не сделали, это упустили». Но они забывают об этом наставлении Нарады Муни, которое он дал величайшему вайшнаву, Дхруве Махарадже. 

Необходимо учитывать время, место и конкретные обстоятельства. То, что подходит для Индии, не всегда подходит для западных стран. Люди, не являющиеся ачарьями и не знающие, как должен действовать ачарья, безосновательно критикуют деятельность ИСККОН за пределами Индии. Такие критики сами не способны проповедовать и распространять сознание Кришны. 

Тот, кто отправляется проповедовать, должен рисковать и учитывать конкретные обстоятельства, время и место. Он имеет право внести те или иные изменения в процедуру поклонения: согласно шастрам,это вполне допустимо. 

Шримад Вирарагхава Ачарья, ачарья, принадлежащий к Рамануджа-сампрадае, пишет в своем комментарии к «Шримад-Бхагаватам», что при определенных обстоятельствах духовное посвящение можно дать даже чандалу, человеку, стоящему на общественной лестнице ниже, чем шудра. Ради того, чтобы превратить таких людей в вайшнавов, можно нарушить какие-то формальности и в каких-то деталях отойти от установленного порядка.

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел, чтобы Его имя стало известно всем людям во всех уголках мира. А как люди узнают Его имя, если мы не будем проповедовать во всех странах? Религия Чайтаньи Махапрабху — это бхагавата-дхарма, и Он особенно подчеркивал важность кришна-катхи, или культа «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Он наказывал всем людям, родившимся в Индии, проповедовать учение Господа жителям других стран, считая этот труд пара-упакарой, благотворительной деятельностью. 

Говоря о «жителях других стран», Он не имел в виду только тех, кто в точности похож на индийских брахманов и кшатриев или на кастовых брахманов, которые считают себя брахманами только потому, что родились в семьях брахманов. Принцип, в соответствии с которым религия вайшнавов должна оставаться привилегией индийцев и последователей индуизма, в корне неверен. 

Мы должны стараться приобщить к религии вайшнавов каждого. В этом заключается цель Движения сознания Кришны. Сознание Кришны можно проповедовать даже тем, кто рожден в семьях чандалов, млеччхов и яванов. 

Этот принцип был провозглашен не где-нибудь, а в самой Индии: его сформулировал Шрила Санатана Госвами в своей книге «Хари-бхакти-виласа», которая причисляется к смрити и является авторитетным ведическим руководством в повседневной жизни вайшнавов. 

Санатана Госвами говорит, что подобно тому, как бронза, соединенная с ртутью, в результате химической реакции может превратиться в золото, человек, получивший дикшу,духовное посвящение, может превратиться в вайшнава. Для этого нужно только получить посвящение от истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к цепи ученической преемственности и получившего соответствующие полномочия от своего духовного учителя. Это называется д?кша-видхана. Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: вйапашритйа — необходимо принять духовного учителя. Воспользовавшись этим методом, люди всего мира могут обрести сознание Кришны.

_Из комментария к ШБ 4.8.54_

_Сознание Кришны можно проповедовать даже тем, кто рожден в семьях чандалов, млеччхов и яванов._

И в чем преимущество если ачарья умер десятки и сотни лет  назад? Это всё таки не деталь и не формальность. 

_Ради того, чтобы превратить таких людей в вайшнавов, можно нарушить какие-то формальности и в каких-то деталях отойти от установленного порядка._

*Формальность*
_Значение_
_Склонность к соблюдению внешней стороны дела в ущерб существенной его части, сути

Деталь - мелкое обстоятельство какого-либо дела, объекта_

Если например исчезнут все Божества это будет деталью? Пусть даже нам и скажут в утешение, что они так и находятся в храмах непроявлено?

Неграмотному и грешному чандалу эффективнее проповедовать своим святым примером т.е ачарья должен быть жив. Уж если что и мешает, то это пребывание гуру в нефизическом теле, когда чандала никто не может вдохновить, дать хотя бы первичный импульс к духовной жизни. 

_приобщить к религии вайшнавов каждого._ - следовательно, ачарьев должно быть как можно больше

Если же детали и формальности не важны, то тогда уместны оба варианта - и традиционная дикша, и неодикша.

Также возможно, что традиционные шудры и чандалы не смогут принять неодикшу ибо родились в Индии и чтят традиции предков. 
Или они анизападники-антихристиане и один гуру напоминает им Христа, а крещение - инициацию.

3. В предсказаниях о Шриле Прабхупаде не сказано, что сенапати-бхакта будет давать инициации 1.000, 5.000 или 10.000 лет. Ведь цифры есть, скажем, в Махабхарате: _Девочки будут производить потомство на пятом-шестом году жизни, а мальчики уже в семь-восемь лет будут отцами._  «Махабхарата»

Шастры тем и характерны, что подчеркивают важное, правильное, спасительное

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> То, как ритвики используют ресурсы ИСККОНа, напоминает то, как члены ИСККОНе используют в проповеди бренд "Веды", "ведический". Четыре Веды принимают очень избирательно, но отказаться от использования слова  "Веды" не хотят. 
> Вы сами приучили своих последователей так поступать, проповедовать свои взгляды за счёт авторитета чужого движения.


А каким движениям принадлежат бренды "Веды" и "ведический"?
Критика была бы определённее, если бы Прабхупада применял термин "четвероведический, "четвероведическое" также как в христианстве используют не только термин Евангелие, но и конкретизируя -  Четвероевангелие, чтобы отличить свой канон от добавленных неортодоксами апокрифов вроде Евангелия детства, Дидахэ, Евангелия египтян, Апокалипсиса Павла и тд.

_«Татва-сандарбхи»_. Семинар Бхакти Чайтаньи Свами 

*Пураны также относятся к Ведам* 

*Изначально была одна Веда, которая называлась Яджур-Веда. Она была поведана в начале творения Верховной Личностью Бога Господу Брахме. Однако с течением времени ситуация ухудшилась. И прямо перед началом Кали-юги Всевышний Господь посчитал, что единую Веду нужно разделить*.  

На самом деле дело было более серьезное, но мы обсудим это когда дойдем до 14 стиха. Но несомненно люди в Кали-югу менее разумны и для того, чтобы помочь им, Господь появился как Шрила Высадева и разделит: единую Веду на разделы, существует четыре: Веды: Риг-Веда, Сама-Веда, Яджур-Веда и Атхарва-Веда. В каждой  их четырех Вед есть четыре подраздела: 

- Самхиты; 
- Брахманы; 
- Араньяки; 
- Упанишады. 

Каждая из четырех Вед состоит из различных сочетаний этих четырех подразделов. В первую очередь есть одна Самхита, которая объясняет, как можно достичь определенной цели при помощи религиозной деятельности. Обычно под целью имеются ввиду какие-то райские планеты которые описаны очень привлекательным языком.  Следующий раздел - Брахманы. Раздел Брахман описывает главным образом жертвоприношения, которые нужно совершить, чтобы достичь этих райских планет. 

Затем есть Араньяки, которые описывают детали этих жертвоприношений. И затем идут Упанишады, которые дают философское понимание всему, обычно, в довольно абстрактной форме. Как правило, это объясняется в безличном аспекте.  

*В "Курма-пуране" говорится: "Когда Вьясадева разделил эту единую Яджур-Веду, то в Риг-Веде была 21 группа из этих четырех подразделов.*  

Другими словами, в Риг-Веде 21 Самхита. И в каждой Самхите есть своя Брахмана, Араньяки и Упанишада. В Ялжур-Веде было 100 Самхит. но также в каждой своя Брахмана, Араньяки и Упанишада. В Сама-Веле было 1000 Самхит, и в каждой своя Брахмана, Араньяка и Упанишада. И, наконец, в Атхарва-Веде было 9 Самхит. Итого, во всех четырех Ведах было 1130 Самхит. И в каждой из них была своя Брахмана, Араньяка и Упанишада. Как мы уже сказали, обычно самхиты ставили какие-то высшие материальные цели, как правило, райские планеты. 

Затем дается метод, как их достичь. И все это называется раздел Вед в Карма-капле. В основном. это относится к четырем Ведам, за исключением Упанишад - это философские произведения. Они связаны с разделом карма-канды, но поскольку они философското солержания, они называются разделом гьяна-канда. Четыре Веды написанны на другом санскрите,_грамматика которого намного сложнее. Он похож на очень эзотерический английский по сравнению с разговорным антлийским, который использовал Шрила Бхктисиддханта Сарасвати. Затем идут смрити-шастры, в которых санскрит значительно проще. Затем следуют Итихасы и Пураны. И в них санскрит еще проще.   

Санскрит, который используется в четырех Ведах называется ведическим. А санскрит, который используется в Пуранах и Итихасах‚ называется санскритом лоукика. Это как бы разговорный санскрит, которым пользовались люди в те времена. И из-за этих различий в языке некоторые люди считают, что эти произведения очень резко отличаются друг от друга, что четыре Веды были даны в начале творения, а Итихасы, такие как "Рамаяна" и "Махабхарата", были написаны гораздо позже. 

Например, Махабхарата - это история семьи Пандавов. Они жили всего 5000 лет назад.  Можно сказать, что Вьясадева, который жил в то время, составил это новое произведение. Есть люди, которые так и считают,  но у вайшнавов другое мнение.   Мы считаем вечной всю ведическую литературу, включая  Итихасы и Пураны. И они все даны в начале творения Всевышним Господом. Может возникнуть вопрос, зачем вообще всем этим интересоваться? Но Шрила Джива Госвами старается объективно установить, что наше понимание ведической литературы правильное и поэтому "Шримад-Бхагаватам" является лучшим из ведических произведений. Он обращается к этой теме в 12 стихе  


*Шримад-Бхагаватам - высший наиболее авторитетный источник знаний* 

Текст 12  

*Однако мы должны иметь ввиду, что в наши дни никто не в состоянии в полной мере постичь все то, чему учат авторитетные  Ведические писания, так как их смысл очень сложен для понимания и даже мудрецы, разъясняющие Веды в своих комментариях, могут расходиться друг с другом во мнениях по какому-то вопросу. Поэтому уместно воспользоваться с обратить наше внимание на шабда-праману Итихас и Пуран, которые по сути неотличны от Вед и предельно ясно разъясняют их. Поскольку благодаря Итихасам и Пуранам можно выявить смысл тех Ведических текстов, которые не самоочевидны, Итихасы и Пураны относятся к числу авторитетных источников знания нашего времени.*

  Джива Госвами говорит, что в настоящее время невозможно тщательно изучить четыре Веды. Причина в том, что большая их часть утеряна. Согласно "Курма-пуране" есть 1130 Самхит и в каждой есть своя Брахмана, Араньяка и Упанишада. Сейчас известны только 11 Самхит, 18 Брахман, 7 Араньяк и от 108 до 220 Упанишад. Это приблизительно 6% того, что было изначально. 

Представьте себе, что вы хотите понять Бхагавад-гиту‚ если у вас есть 6% стихов. Это где- то 40 стихов, и причем не самые главные 40 стихов, а просто какие- то. Как же вы сможете понять глубину Бхагавад-гиты? С течением времени четыре Веды понесли серьезный урон Однако Итихасы и Пураны не пострадали так сильно. Хотя некоторые пострадали. Если вы знакомы с "Чайтанья-чаритамритой", вы читали о том` как Господь Чайтанья встретил брахмана, который был очень привязан к Сите и Раме. 

Он был очень расстроен из-за того, что Равана прикоснулся к Сите. Это было огромным оскорблением Сите. И он был в беспокойстве: "Как же это могло произойти?" Позже Господь Чайтанья пришел в Рамешвару. Там Он обнаружил часть “Курма- пураны"` в которой объяснялось, что когда Равана похитил Ситу, это была не настоящая, а Майа-Сита. Господь Чайтанья взял это отрывок из "Курма-пураны" и позже показал этому преданному. Подобным образом Господь Чайтанья обнаружил "Брахма-самхиту". 

В противном случае она тоже была бы утраченной. Он нашел лишь одну главу Брахма-самхиты. На самом деле там 100 глав, а Господь Чайтанья нашел пятую главу.  Смысл в том, что четыре Веды понесли очень серьезный урон, но Итихасы и Пураны не так пострадали. В конце "Шримад- Бхатаватам" приводится список всех Пуран и количество  стихов в каждой из них. И если мы проверим, то увидим, что в большинстве Пуран по-прежнему столько же стихов. В "Махабхарате" также более или менее столько же стихов, сколько и должно быть, в "Рамаяне" то же самое.

Итак, Джива Госвами говорит: "Если вы попытаетесь изучить четыре Веды, то будут огромные пробелы, но Итихасы и Пураны, которые также являются Ведами, обычно в полной мере доступны.   Так почему бы ни обратиться к Итихасам и Пуранам? И он говорит что четыре Веды также очень трудно понять из-за очень сложного языка. Я, например, с детства вырос в англоязычной стране, и мне пришлось бороться, чтобы понять "Брахма-самхиту" Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати. 

Ведический санскрит, который употребляется в четырех Ведах, очень труден для понимания.  Третья проблема, которая упоминается здесь, - различия в комментариях на четыре Веды, написанных разными мудрецам и даже Веданта-сутра - это в той или иной степени комментарий к Ведам. Но разные интерпретации четырех Вед сильно различаются. Таким образом, очень трудно понять, что же представляют собой четыре Веды.  И Джива Госвами рекомендует обратиться к Итихасам и Пуранам.  

*В "Махабхарате" в "Адипарве" и в Ману-самхите утверждается: "Без изучения Итихас и Пуран знание Вед не  считается полным. В другом месте сказано: "Слово Пурана происходит от слова Тупурана (завершенность, дополнение). Неприемлемо дополнять Веды тем, что Ведами не является, так же как неприемлемо запаивать оловом брешь в сломанном золотом браслете".* 

Махабхарата - одна из Итихас, Ману-самхита - это одна из смрити-шастр‚ в которой описываются различные правила, как нужно жить. 
И там говорится, что чтобы более полно понять Веды нужно изучать Итихасы и Пураны.  

*На возражение: "Но говорят, что Веды включают в себя Пураны и Итихасы". Ответ таков: Пураны и Итихасы неотличины от Вед, поскольку как законченные произведения они несут одно и то же послание, а также поскольку и те, и другие явлены Богом и непогрешимы, апаурушея. Однако, несмотря на это тождество, отдельные категории текстов были подразделены по признакам строгости интонации и неизменности словесных формулировок".* 

Джива Госвами говорит, что человек может возразить: "Вы говорите, что Итихасы и Пураны являются частью четырех Вед, но в этом случае каким образом они являются частью священных писаний? 

Если они действительно являются частью Вед, тогда они должны содержаться в четырех Ведах". Тогда такой возражающий человек скажет: "Тогда Пуранами нужно назвать что-то другое‚ чем это обычно считается, потому что мы называем Пуранами что-то отличающееся от Вед". И на это возражение Джива Госвами отвечает на протяжении всего 12 и 13 текста. Он говорит, что то, что мы называем Итихасами и Пуранами  это то же самое, что в различных ведических произведениях называется Итихасами и Пуранами. Они являются неотъемлемой частью Вед.

Бхагавад-гита иногда называется "Гитопанишад". Если вы посмотрите на титульный лист "Бхагавад-гиты", то над названием, которое написано на русском языке, вы обнаружите надпись на санскрите: "Гитопанишад". Но это не означает, что "Бхагавад. гита" является одной из Упанишад. Это означает, что стиль в котором изложена "Бхагавад-Гита" - это стиль Упанишад.  Итак, Джива Госвами начинает обсуждать здесь, что есть люди, которые считают, что когда встречаются утверждения, в которых говорится, что Итихасы и Пураны являются ведическими, они относятся к определенной части Риг-Веды и к определенной части Упанишад, например, "Нрисимха-упанишад“, в которых содержатся истории. 

Но наше мнение таково, что Итихасы и Пураны, которые считаются ведическими, это те же самые Итихасы и Пураны, которые мы признаем. 

*Тождество Вед с Итихасами и Пуранами, ввиду тот, что Итихасы и Пураны считаются апурушеей, подобно Риг-Веде и другим Ведам, подразумевается в частности в следующей выдержке «Мадхьяндини-шрути»: «Дыхание Верховного живого существа - это Риг-Веда, Яджур-Всда, Сама-Веда, Атхарва-Веда, Итихасы и Пураны".* 

Итак, здесь утверждается, что Итихасы и Пураны исходят от Всевышнего Господа в начале творения, поэтому они полностью ведические. Чрезвычайно важный момент в отношении того. что Итихасы и Пураны являются строго ведическим заключается в том, что утверждение взято не из Пуран или из "Махабхараты" (Итихасы), не из смрити-шастр, вроде "Ману-самхиты", а из "Брихад-араньяка-упанишад“, которая является одной из главных Упанишад в четырех Ведах. В ней утверждается, что Итихасы и Пураны были даны Всевышним Господом в начале творения Господу Брахме, поэтому они чисто ведические.  

Текст 13  

*Поэтому в "Прабхаса-кханде" в "Сканда-пуране" утверждается: "В давние времена Брахма, прародитель бессмертных полубогов, совершал суровые аскезы. Вследствие этого появились Веды с шестью приложениями (ведангами), пословным делением (нада) и текстами для облегчения их запоминания (крана). Затем появилась единая неизменная и благоприятная Пурана, вбираюшая в себя все писания. 
Она состоит из вечного звука и содержит миллиард стихов. В начале творения Господь дал все ведическое знание, включая Пураны* 

 Упомянутое здесь число "один миллиард" относится к числу стихов, известных на планете Брахмы.  

*В третьей песни "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (3.12.37) есть фрагмент, подобный приведенной выше цитате из "Сканда-пураны". Он начинается со слов: "Из уст Брахмы, начиная с лица, обращенного вперед, одна за другой вышли четыре Веды Риг, Яджуур, Сама и Атхарва. В этом же фрагменте текста находим следующее утверждение: "Затем Брахма, которому ведомо прошлое, настоящее и будущее, сотворил своими устами пятую Веду, Пураны и исторические хроники". Употреблённое здесь слово "Веда" относится также к Пуранам и Итихасам.*

Итак, здесь 2 цитаты из "Шримад-Бхагаватам"‚ утверждающие, что Итихасы и Пураны - это ведические произведения. Здесь говорится о пятой Веде, что означает, что Итихасы и Пураны не просто являются частью четырех Вед, но и отличаются от них.  

*Мы находим подобные утверждения, констатирующие, что Пураны являются пятой Ведой и в других местах. Итихасы и Пураны называются пятой Ведой ("Бхагаватам" 1.4.20). Он учил Ведам, включая пятую из них "Махабхарату".* 

Но если бы Итихасы и Пураны не были бы ведическими произведениями, то в утверждениях, подобных процитированным выше, их не стали бы называть пятой Ведой, поскольку считая предметы мы всегда подразумеваем, что они принадлежат к одной категории.  Более того, в "Бхавишья-пуране" утверждается: "Веды, написанные Кришой Двайпаяна Вьясой, являются пятой Ведой, известной как "Махабхарата".   

А в "Чхандогья-упанишаде” из раздела Каубхумья Сама-Веды сказано: "Господин, следует изучать Риг-веду Сама-веду. Яджур-Веду и четвертую из Вед или Атхарва-Вед, а также Итихасы и Пураны, которые являются пятой Ведой, известной как Махабхарата.  Все люди, которые считают авторитетными четыре Веды, признают все эти утверждения Упанишад. Но здесь говорится не только, что итихасы и Пураны являются Ведами, но также и то, что они являются пятой ведой. Поэтому они не могут быть частью Риг-Веды или Упанишад. 

Они являются отдельным разделом, но они чисто ведические. Так опровергается возражение, отрицающее авторитетность Итихас и Пуран в том виде в каком мы их знаем, основывающиеся на предположении, что Итихасы и Пураны, упомянутые в цитате о дыхании Верховного живого существа из Брихат-араньяка-упанишады", не более чем отдельные части из четырех Вед. Это же подтверждается цитатой, начинающейся словами. Первая идет "Брахма-пурана".  

Суть в том, что цитата из "Брихат-араньяка-упаншпады"‚ которую мы прочитали в конце 12 стиха, может толковаться таким образом, что Итихасы и Пураны могут быть частью четырех Вед, но в 13 тексте Джива Госвами доказывает, что они являются отдельной частью, пятой Ведой. Фактически он уже установил, что Итихасы и Пураны являются авторитетной ведической литературой. Теперь он собирается еще больше подкрепить это дальнейшими цитатами и приводит несколько интересных соображений.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Интересный пост, но это уже далеко от изначальной темы. Давайте держаться заявленной темы, хотя она уже исчерпалась, насколько я вижу. Про использование термина "ведический" можно создать отдельную тему.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть возможность решить противостояние как это было между пророками Баала и пророком Ильёй - всенародно устроить два жертвенных костра и зажечь дрова молитвой. 



Или чтобы Божество пошло в нужном направлении, или чтоб гирлянда упала в направлении представителя истинной дикши. 
Еще можно написать комментарий за короткий срок или как в варианте Василия Великого:

"Тогда святой сказал: "Ступайте и вы, ариане, и вы, православные, и затворите церковь; заперев ее, запечатайте печатями: вы - своими, а вы - своими, и поставьте с той и другой стороны надежную стражу. Потом сперва вы, ариане, помолитесь в течение трех дней и трех ночей, а потом подойдите к церкви. И если по молитве вашей двери церковные откроются сами собою, то пусть церковь будет на веки вашею: если же этого не случится, тогда мы помолимся одну ночь и пойдем с литией, при пении священных песнопений, к церкви; если она откроется для нас, то мы будем владеть ею на веки; если же и нам не откроется, то церковь будет опять ваша"

Или так:

"Поделился Собор на две части: одни признали учение Евтихия еретическим, другие склонились принять его, как правильное. Собор происходил в Халкидоне, в храме, где почивали мощи св. великомученицы Евфимии. И решили предоставить спор на решение Божие через св. великомученицу. Было написано два свитка: на одном учение православное, на другом учение монофизитов. Открыли гроб великомученицы, положили на грудь ее оба свитка и закрыли гроб печатями. Три дня усердно молились все Отцы Собора, чтобы чрез святую великомученицу открыл Бог, где же правда. На третий день сняли печати, подняли крышку и увидели дивное чудо: свиток, на котором было написано учение монофизитов, лежал на ногах великомученицы, а второй свиток держала она в руке и, как живая, подняла руку и подала свиток Патриарху Константинопольскому." Из проповеди _Луки Войно-Ясенецкого_

Или представить спор на решение Прабхупады. Разве его мурти не могут уйти из неугодных храмов или спрятать свои чадары?



Перед тем, как поехать в Нью Вриндаван, я расспрашивал всех об этом необычном месте, чтобы подготовить свое сознание к более глубокому восприятию, тем более, что из Нью Йорка нам предстояло совершить 8-часовой переезд на машине, а мне хотелось немного помедитировать на исторические факты. Среди множества подробностей мне запомнилась история о том, как необычно можно увидеть простую ситуацию в связи с милостью духовного учителя. Это история о тапочках Шрилы Прабхупады, которые некоторое время хранились в Золотом Дворце Нью Вриндавана. В один не очень хороший момент эта община стала самостоятельной, и в это время тапочки Шрилы Прабхупады бесследно исчезли. 

Их долго искали, но так и не нашли. Через несколько лет община вновь вернулась в ИСККОН, и в один из уже действительно прекрасных дней раздался телефонный звонок. Смущаясь говорила женщина, и говорила она удивительные слова. Она рассказала, что много лет назад, когда она посещала Золотой Дворец Прабхупады очень настойчивый голос из сердца сказал ей забрать эти тапочки и вынести их тайком из дворца. Она не поняла, в чем дело, но не посмеялась ослушаться и украла тапочки, даже не понимая, кому они в действительности принадлежат. Так они хранились много лет у нее в чулане, но вчера тот же самый голос ей сказал, что пришла пора вернуть тапочки на место, и теперь она готова их передать представителям нашей организации. Так тапочки благополучно вернулись на свое место во дворце, и теперь все могут их увидеть и вспомнить эту необычную историю. Источник

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Дело в том, чтобы мантра произвела свой эффект, необходимо быть посвященным в мантру. Веды приводят пример огромного дерева баньян, создающегося из очень маленького семечка. Так вот интересна технология прорастания этого дерева так как семя само по себе не прорастёт. Как же оно прорастает? Его склёвывает воробышек и когда оно выходит с испражнениями воробья, то в этой оболочке оно и прорастает. Пользуясь таким примером Веды говорят, что мантра должна быть пропущена через гуру, то есть духовный учитель, принимая мантру от своего духовного учителя, как бы своим чувством как ферментом эту мантру обрабатывает и передаёт её дальше ученику

_Враджендра Кумар Дас
_




> _Комментарий:_
> Здесь ясно сказано, что «Гита» предназначалась в первую очередь для праведных царей, поскольку они, управляя своими подданными, должны были осуществлять цели, поставленные в ней. Разумеется, «Бхагавад-гита» никогда не предназначалась для демонических людей, которые попросту обесценили бы ее и стали бы толковать ее, как им вздумается, никому не принося блага. Когда же это все-таки произошло, когда изначальный замысел «Гиты» был искажен недобросовестными комментаторами, преследовавшими корыстные цели, возникла необходимость восстановить цепь духовных учителей.
> 
> Как именно знание утратилось? Внезапно или постепенно комментарии к Бг по всей планете исказились?


Прабхупада пишет, что знание было искажено недобросовестными комментаторами, а Бхакти Чайтанья Свами, что знание превратилось в невежество по проклятию. То есть проклятие сработало не мгновенно, а постепенно в виде деятельности недобросовестных комментаторов? Или в одну югу проклятие, а в другую - деятельность комментаторов?

*Таттва-сандарбха*

История о том, как знание всех брахманов превратилось в невежество 

*Сканда-пурана: Знание изначально исходит в этот мир от Господа Нараяны. В Крита-югу (Золотой век) оно оставалось неизменным, в Трета-югу оно исказилось до какой-то степени, а в Двапара-югу - окончательно. Когда постепенно, по проклятию Гаутамы Риши, знание обратилось в невежество, сбитые с толку полубоги, во главе с Брахмой и Рудрой‚ отправились за защитой к Наравне, Тому, Кто дает самое надежное прибежище. Выслушав просьбы полубогов, Верховная Личность Бога, величайший из мистиков, снизошел на Землю как сын Парашары и Сатьявати. В этом воплощении Господь Хари лично возродил забытые Веды*

С этим связана одна интересная история. Во Вселенной была огромная засуха. Единственная область, которая не была затронута это ашрам Гаутамы Риши. Все мудрецы и брахманы со всей вселенной собрались там. Потом засуха закончилась и все захотели вернуться домой. Но Гаутама был очень привязан к общению с ними и не разрешал им уходить.  Иногда, когда вы приходите в чей-то дом, вас угощают множеством разнообразных блюд. Потом, когда вы уже наелись, гостеприимные хозяева говорят: "Нужно еще немного съесть". Вы отвечаете: "Я больше не хочу". Но пока вы это говорите, перед вами появляются еще несколько блюд. Так может продолжаться до бесконечности.

В такое же положение попали мудрецы и брахманы. Они говорили, что им уже пора идти, но Гаутама Риши отвечал: Конечно, но, пожалуйста, останьтесь еще на один день". Таким образом, они никак не могли уйти. И потом мудрецы и брахманы решили его обхитрить. Они сделали из соломы теленка и поставили его на дороге, по которой Гаутама Риши ходил к реке совершать омовение. 

На следующее утро, когда он в темноте наткнулся на этого соломенного теленка, все мудрецы сказали: "О, ты убил корову. Мы не можем больше здесь находиться. Это очень греховно, и мы должны уйти.". Гаутама Риши был сбит с толку: "Как я мог убить корову?" Он вернулся, и, увидев соломенного теленка, понял, что это был обман. Тогда Гаутама произнес ужасное проклятие: "Пусть знание всех брахманов во вселенной превратится в невежество".  Кришна говорит в "Бхагавад-гите”: "Вначале была ученическая преемственность, идущая от Бога Солнца. Однако с течением времени эта ученическая преемственность была разорвана, а знание в изначальном виде было утеряно".   

Похоже, что эти его слова относятся именно к этому случаю. И для того, чтобы восстановить ведическое знание, должен был появиться Кришна, или Вьясадев. Нужно было не только разделить Веды, но также восстановить большую часть утраченного знания. Смысл этого раздела в том, то ситуация была  настолько плохой, что мудрецам пришлось обратиться непосредственно к Господу Нараяне. И Он согласился лично явиться как Веда-Вьяса.

Из семинара _Бхакти Чайтанья Свами_

*Вопрос 1*: Каким санскритским термином называют наречение духовным именем - намакарана? И чем намакарана ребенка отличается от намакараны взрослого человека при инициации? И как оно проходит? Гуру перед этим читает какие-то мантры?

Правда ли, что гуру смотрит на качества и, скажем, если кандидат духовно образован, то его именуют Махамуни или Сарвагья, сильного - Бхимой или Баларамой. Или смотрят на первые буквы кармического имени: Раиса становится Расакели, Юрий - Юга-аватарой, Вадим - Вадьянатхом, Павел - Панкаджаньей? Или как у христиан - выбирают по календарю в честь родившихся или почивших  в этот день святых?

*Вопрос 2*: Каким санскритским термином называют начитывание чёток?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как в Кали-югу учитель при дикше передает ученику четки, так аналогично и в другие юги гуру что-то вещественное передавал?

----------


## Игорь123

> Как раз реальная проблема - отсутствие проявленного присутствия. Несравнимо лучше и легче получить ответ в настоящем времени, непоняв переспросить, а в случае непроявленного присутствия для поиска ответа надо перечитать все книги, пересмотреть видео и прослушать аудио. И то не факт что найдешь ответ.


 Уговорили. Я передам своему другу ,что у него все хорошо ,так как его дикша-гуру "реально присутствует" и именно поэтому помогает ему. 

 Коротко о проблеме моего друга :

 1. Своего первого дикша-гуру (Харикеша Свами) он в жизни не видел ближе ,чем с растояния 50 метров.И даже во время инициации - гуру был в другом помещении и четки передал посредник.

 2. Своему второму дикша-гуру он написал длинное ,доброе и  сентиментальное письмо в 2016 году ,в котором немного сокрушался ,что последняя их встреча и личный контакт  были 17 лет назад.
 Ответ на письмо не пришел,хотя переводчица вначале и обещала ,что гуру скоро ответит.

 Но я все же передам своему другу ,что у него все хорошо и отправлю его читать Ваши посты.

 И даже более того - ведь не все ученики встречаются лично с гуру (или переписываются) раз в 17 лет. Некоторым везет больше - и они встречаются и раз в 5 лет. А некоторые даже и раз в 2 года.
 Так что все хорошо - связь с живым гуру есть и мы под присмотром.
 Все хорошо -только личное присутствие и никаких ритвиков,потому что присутствуя лично - гуру сразу поправит и поможет.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Однако в ИСККОН ситуация нередко обстоит так, что у духовных учителей так много учеников, что даже просто прочитать их письма затруднительно. 

*Бхакти Вигьян Госвами Махарадж*: В этом случае Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, у которого тоже было огромное количество учеников старался утвердить и установить систему упадешеков, что в переводе с санскри-та означает "наставник". У него было три уровня таких упадешеков: просто упадешека, маха-упадешека и маха-маха-упадешека. Обычные люди обращались к упадешекам (наставникам). 

Они собственно и заботились об их духовном росте на своем уровне, и от-дельным преданным за их какие-то выдающиеся заслуги и все остальное присваивался титул упадешека. О самих упадешеках заботились маха-упадешеки, о маха-упадешеках заботились маха-маха-упадешеки, о маха-маха-упадешеках заботился сам Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, а о нем заботился Сам Господь Кришна. Все должны, так или иначе, иметь какое-то прикрытие, какую-то защиту, поэтому я думаю, что это неизбежная ситуация, когда какие-то функции наставничества передаются людям, получившим специальную подготовку. 

Тоже самое делает мой духовный учитель, Шрила Радханатх Махарадж. У него тоже есть наставники, у каждого из которых большое количество людей и во многих случаях в каком-то смысле отношения между человеком и наставником могут быть ближе, чем отношения между человеком и духовным учителем, но, тем не менее, сама сила и сама духовная энергия передается по этой цепи таким образом. 

*Вопрос:* Если я правильно поняла, то развитие наших отношений с наставником будет адекватным развитию отношений с духовным учителем? 

*Бхакти Вигьян Госвами Махарадж*: При условии, что духовный учитель лично воспитывает наставника, объясняет ему принципы, по которым он будет обучать людей.




> Коротко о проблеме моего друга :
> 
> 1. Своего первого дикша-гуру (Харикеша Свами) он в жизни не видел ближе, чем с расстояния 50 метров. И даже во время инициации - гуру был в другом помещении и четки передал посредник.
> 
> 2. Своему второму дикша-гуру он написал длинное ,доброе и  сентиментальное письмо в 2016 году ,в котором немного сокрушался ,что последняя их встреча и личный контакт  были 17 лет назад.
>  Ответ на письмо не пришел,хотя переводчица вначале и обещала, что гуру скоро ответит.
> 
> Но я все же передам своему другу, что у него все хорошо и отправлю его читать Ваши посты.


Почему он смог написать лишь одно письмо? Разве настойчивость в духовных вопросах плоха?




> И даже более того - ведь не все ученики встречаются лично с гуру (или переписываются) раз в 17 лет. Некоторым везет больше - и они встречаются и раз в 5 лет. А некоторые даже и раз в 2 года.
>  Так что все хорошо - связь с живым гуру есть и мы под присмотром.
>  Все хорошо - только личное присутствие и никаких ритвиков,потому что присутствуя лично - гуру сразу поправит и поможет.


Если физически присутствующий гуру не решает проблем, то как решит вопрос ушедший гуру в принципе не могущий ответить ни  на чьё письмо? Или ритвики 100% будут отвечать на многочисленные письма?

Конечно вдохновляет если имя и изображение святого неотлично от него самого, но как с ним связаться, как его увидеть пусть и с 50 метров?
Шри Чайтанья ушел и возникло 13 апасампрадай, ушел Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати распался Матх, Кришна ушел - Дварака скрылась в водах, а  проверка временем, длительное существование ИСККОН подчеркивает его истинность.

----------


## Игорь123

Упадешеки,маха-упадешеки.........маха-маха- упадешеки.
  Можно даже не задумываться об их определениях ,главное ,что звучит красиво. Обязательно выучу наизусть эти новые термины - будет чем в будущем вводить собеседников в ступор.
 Жаль ,что мой друг об этом не знал - зачем то унывал целых 17 лет.

 А если бы кто-то  ,например,захотел бы заполучить не просто маха-упадешека , а Архи-Маха-Гуру-упадешека. Это реально ,в качестве исключения - за выдающиеся заслуги ,например ?

 Шучу. Извините за оф. Ну как тут не улыбнуться.Остается только это.




> ушел Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати распался Матх, Кришна ушел - Дварака скрылась в водах, а  проверка временем, длительное существование ИСККОН подчеркивает его истинность.


 Ага , а еще проверились временем мармоны,христиане-баптисты,Свидели Еговы и РПЦ.
 И главное даже не то ,что текучка кадров у нас 95% , а главное ,что мы "временем проверились". Взял этот термин на заметку - тоже обязательно запомню.

 Спасибо Вам за все. )))

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Игорь, приветствую. Если позволите, сразу начну с тезиса : " Винить во всем правильней самих себя " . Представьте картину, когда полицейский сидит и плачет, взывая к покаянию преступников. Арджуна до момента видвадрудха  дикши, произошедшей прямо на Курукшетре без всяких формальностей, был таким полицейским, желающим отправиться в лес и плакать там, вместо заботы о гражданах согласно своей варне. Но Кришна призвал его взять ответственность. В мире сейчас достаточное количество преданных с достаточным для предъявления любых претензий ресурсом. Например некоторых из них на собственных островах охраняет целые эскадры из боевых катеров с частными армиями на борту, я не шучу, потратьте время , посмотрите имена и состояния спонсоров храма Вриндаван Чандрадайя. Но силовой метод решения проблем это последний хоть и самый быстрый метод. В битве мечом любви гораздо больше вкуса, и при хорошем сотрудничестве и координации движений, такой метод может и не проиграть по времени аргументу силы. Например сегодня на Рама навами  в московском храме, все попытки донести что то до "шафраново-дандовых" господ, в течении всего дня заканчивались максимум их 3-5 минутным выслушиванием аргументации, согласием, что надо что то делать, и их исчезновением со ссылкой на отсутствие времени. Когда на глаза уже реально стали наворачиваться слезы от такого "сотрудничества" в миссии, приехал  Парджанья Махарадж прабху и даже не заходя в алтарную просто три часа проговорил со мной, перенося мое сознание в какое то другое измерение, в котором каждый проходящий, не смотря на отсутствие у Парджаньи Махараджа не то что данды или бахирвасы, но и элементарного дхоти, просто падал к его стопам и лежал там, не желая вставать, без всякого этикета, ведь у него нет никаких официальных статусов. Буквально с неба через этих преданных на него сыпался махапрасад и лилась чаринамрита, отскакивая и в меня. Было такое ощущение что перед тобой и друг и мать, и отец и брат в одном лице. Наши лица были настолько близки при разговоре посреди шумного зала храмового кафе, что мы чуть ли не терлись носами. Уже теряя сознание внутри себя от этой неги, я смог лишь вымолвить : " Махарадж, мы ведь не собираемся наслаждаться этим нектаром, и наша цель - позаботиться о детях, женщинах, стариках и вайшнавах, ведь так? ", на что он ответил : " Конечно, а для чего же еще все это?" Затем так же, не заходя больше никуда, он уехал к себе в Домодедово, через всю Москву, по пробкам, а это несколько часов в одну и в другую сторону. И при этом наша встреча, не была запланирована и была "случайной". По итогам обещается быть сформированным официальный комитет Заботы, в который войдет наряду с ним, в том числе Вишнутаттва прабху, один из лидеров Московской общины и регионального совета. Предлагаю всем искренним душам, независимо от конфессиональной принадлежности вставать рядом с такими махаратхами и действовать сообща.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Можно, безусловно, много рассуждать... Но факт остаётся фактом:


Вы бы прочитали тему с самого начала, чем одно и то же по третьему разу постить.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> «Христиане и мусульмане – тоже вайшнавы, преданные, ведь в своих молитвах они обращаются к Господу. «Господи! – говорят они. – Пошли нам хлеб наш насущный». Произносящий такие молитвы может многого не знать и находиться на низком уровне развития, однако это уже начало, ведь он обращается к Богу. Приходя в церковь или храм, вы совершаете благочестивый поступок. Поэтому те, кто начал подобным образом, могут впоследствии стать чистыми вайшнавами. А пропаганда, которую ведут атеисты, отговаривая людей ходить в церкви, храмы и мечети, представляет особо большую угрозу для человеческого общества.
> 
> Итак, бхакти-йога, или сознание Кришны, — это метод, с помощью которого можно усилить вашу привязанность к Кришне. Мы не говорим: «Христиане — плохие, а индуисты — хорошие». Нет. Мы просто говорим: «Сейчас, в человеческой форме жизни, учитесь любить Бога. Вы столько времени любили дога, а теперь попытайтесь любить Бога». Такова наша проповедь».
> Из книги Шрилы Прабхупады «Учение царицы Кунти»
> 
> Преданная: Иисус в парампаре?
> 
> Прабхупада: Да. Он говорит: «Есть Бог, а я сын Божий». Это парампара. Да.
> Из лекции по «Бхагавад-гите», 2.14, Мехико, 14.02.1975
> ...


Однажды прихожанин нашего храма Дмитрий сказал, что не надо особо волноваться если нет инициации, но есть крещение - инициация от Христа. Если развить его мысль, то многие крещённые в детстве жители СНГ  имеют право не вступать в Ай Ри Эм, не принимать инициацию от Прабхупады, ибо они уже инициированы Христом. 

Так признавал ли Шрила Прабхупада крещение в детстве инициацией также как признают его христиане исторических церквей? 
_Через крещение человек становится членом Церкви. Христианская церковь (от греч. «Господу принадлежащее»)_ 

Если признавал, то зачем реинициировать, перекрещивать христиан, которые тоже вайшнавы? Не все же ученики Прабхупады, которых в детстве крещение сделало учениками Христа были протестантами, для которых крещение это символический обряд? Например, Бхакти Викаша Свами был католиком.

Также с иудаизмом где обрезание это подключение к парампаре. _Обрезанию подвергаются еврейские младенцы мужского пола на восьмой день после рождения_
_Обрезание является обязательной частью процесса гиюра (перехода в иудаизм) для мужчин.
_



> Шрила Прабхупада ни разу не говорил, что христианам надо искать «живого гуру» (он таким термином вообще не пользовался), чтобы принять от него инициацию.


 Но и не запрещал и не критиковал как распространённое у христиан мясоеденье. Также он не говорил, что христианам надо искать живого ритвика

----------


## Yamuna Jivana das

Не имею сил читать тему полностью. В качестве опровержения этой, уже много раз до меня опровергнутой концепции так называемых ритвиков, хотелось бы привести пару своих мыслей без желания вступать в какую-либо полемику.

Слово _ritvik_ переводится с санскрита как _priest_  (священник, служитель культа). Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами на видео в первом сообщении темы называет инициирующих гуру после его ухода как_ officiating acarya_ (исполняющих обязанности ачарьи). Таким образом речь совсем не идет о смене традиции получения посвящения и кого считать гуру. О чем и говорит Бхактиведанта Свами на видео: в 10-11 пункта говорится, что такой гуру действует от имени Прабхупады, на что Прабхупада отвечает, что это просто формальность, так как при его жизни (по этикету) они не могут сами давать посвящения. То есть речь не идет об изменении самой традиции. Глупо было бы ожидать, что Прабхупада, проповедуя и следуя всю жизнь определенной системе "живой гуру - живые наставления - ученик", вдруг перед своим уходом кардинально решит изменить всю суть учения, определив некоторых гуру как т.н. _формальных_ ачарьев. На этом можно было бы ограничиться в этом обсуждении. Но тут как всегда примешивается абсолютно атеистическая позиция ритвик-вады, когда ачарье-основателю отводится роль некоей иконы, от имени которой можно творить политику. Это не соответствует традиции и не может быть принято нами.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Но духовный учитель приходит для того, чтобы сказать нам одну простую истину: что на самом деле мы все по природе своей – чистые, святые души, и что все эти искусственные глупые вещи, нагромождения, которые мы накопили и которые считаем ценными, – это все ерунда, что нужно просто отбросить это и стать самим собой, то есть просто жить для того, чтобы любить. Эта вещь, до тех пор, пока мы не увидим перед собой такого человека и не услышим от него – не обязательно на вербальном уровне – это послание, послание о том, что быть душой, любящей Кришну, легко, просто и естественно, это то, что мы должны и можем делать, мы никогда это не поймем, до тех пор, пока не увидим перед собой такого человека. 

Что на самом деле, как иногда люди говорят и Шрила Прабхупада заметил это, что духовная жизнь сложна. На самом деле, это ложь, сложна материальная жизнь. Если есть что-то сложное в этом мире, то это материальная жизнь. Духовная жизнь – очень простая вещь. Потому что в материальной жизни я все время должен хитрить, ловчить, изворачиваться, пытаться притворяться, быть кем-то не самим собой, пытаться изображать из себя что-то, достигать чего-то. Духовная жизнь – очень простая вещь, но в этой простоте и есть ее основная сложность. Нам нужно увидеть человека, который реализовал эту простоту, своими собственными глазами, перед самим собой для того, чтобы поверить в то, что такое может быть.

Есть категория людей, которая не верит в то, что духовные учителя могут существовать в принципе, они называются атеистами. Есть категория людей, которая считает, что последним духовным учителем был Шрила Прабхупада, они называются ритвиками, это, так сказать, Гаудия-вайшнавская разновидность атеизма. Это точно так же, как люди говорят, что Бога нет, а есть люди, которые говорят: «Бог есть, но нет того, кто Его знает или того, кто Его понимает». Это атеизм, это вариант атеизма. 

Но мы все в душе, внутри, в глубине сердца своего знаем, что Бог есть, и так как есть Бог, то есть есть Бхагаван, то есть бхакти. Потому что Бог означает, что есть бхакти, а если есть бхакти, то значит должны быть бхакты. Потому что сказать, что есть Бог и что есть бхакти, но нет бхакт, это само по себе противоречивая вещь. Если есть бхакти, то должны быть люди, которые несут в себе бхакти, которые олицетворяют бхакти или представляют бхакти.

В конечном счете, наша духовная жизнь основана даже не на этой вере, а на этой уверенности в том, что есть Бог, что есть бхакти и есть бхакты. И что бхакти в разной степени проявляется в разных людях, и есть люди в нашей жизни, в которых эта бхакти проявляется максимально полным образом, и наша обязанность по отношению к ним – занять естественное положение слуги, ученика. Если бы таких людей не было, то мы бы никогда не смогли занять это естественное положение. Без этого мы никогда не сможем понять, что значит по-настоящему быть слугой или учеником.

_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами_. На Вьяса-пудже ЕС Радханатхи Свами. 8.01.2012

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Именно это и произошло с этими юношами и девушками. Я говорю “юноши и девушки”, потому что в западных странах отсутствует принцип разделения полов: и женщины, и мужчины одинаково свободны. 

В нашей стране по-прежнему есть ограничения. Я имею в виду, что юношам и девушкам не позволяется общаться свободно, хотя сегодня уже и это имеет место. Однако в европейских странах таких ограничений нет. Отделить юношей от девушек там невозможно. На наши программы приходит много тех и других. Я пел в Томпкинс-сквер-парк, и эти юноши и девушки собирались вокруг, танцевали и пели _мантру_ Харе Кришна. Некоторые из них до какой-то степени продвинулись в духовной жизни, очистились и обратились ко мне: “Свамиджи, пожалуйста, примите меня в ученики”.

Но я ставлю перед ними условие — тот, кто хочет стать моим учеником, должен освободиться от четырех видов греха: недозволенных отношений с женщинами, мясоедения, приема одурманивающих средств и азартных игр. Итак, на этих условиях я принимал юношей и девушек в ученики. 

В соответствии с _панчаратрика-виддхи_, когда они достигают определенной духовной зрелости, *я, следуя примеру и указаниям моего Гуру Махараджи, Его Божественной Милости Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Госвами Прабхупады,* вручаю им священный шнур. Это называется упанаяна-самскара. Согласно _шастре_, теперь их нельзя считать потомками семей _млеччхов_ и _яванов_, ибо теперь они очистились. Об этом говорит и Шукадева Госвами в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и вы об этом знаете:

кирата-хунандхра-пулинда-пулкаша
абхира-шумбха йаванах кхасадайах
йе ‘нйе ча папа йад-апашрайашрайах
шудхйанти тасмаи прабхавишнаве намах

Так как же очиститься? Это можно сделать, найдя прибежище у истинного духовного учителя. Итак, все они очистились согласно панчаратрики-виддхи, и многие из них получили священый шнур.

Прабхупада объяснил, что Святое имя способно возвысить любого человека, какого бы происхождения тот ни был. Он привел в пример Харидаса Тхакура, который, хоть и родился в мусульманской семье, стал _ачарьей_ и своим примером учил повторению Святого имени. Кроме того, Прабхупада обсудил развитие Движения сознания Кришны, рассказав, как, придерживаясь принципа _юкта-вайрагьи,_ провозглашенного Рупой Госвами, Международное Общество сознания Кришны использует в служении Кришне плоды материального прогресса.

Прабхупада-лиламрита, том 3, с.43

----------


## Варган

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА УПОЛНОМОЧИЛ СВОИХ УЧЕНИКОВ ОБУЧАТЬСЯ, СТАНОВИТЬСЯ ИСТИННЫМИ ГУРУ И ПРИНИМАТЬ УЧЕНИКОВ ПОСЛЕ ЕГО УХОДА

"Ожидается, что каждый ученик станет Ачарйей. Ачарйа - означает тот, кто знает указания писаний и на практике следует им в жизни, и обучает им своих учеников... 

Твёрдо продолжай обучаться, и тогда ты станешь истинным гуру, и сможешь принимать учеников на основе того же принципа. Но, в соответствии с этикетом, существует традиция, что, пока жив ваш духовный учитель, вы приводите к нему потенциальных учеников, а в его отсутствие или после его ухода вы можете принимать учеников без ограничений. Таков закон ученической преемственности". 

Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Тушта Кришне (2 декабря 1975 г.)

----------


## vijitatma das

> Шрила Бхактиведанта Свами на видео в первом сообщении темы называет инициирующих гуру после его ухода как_ officiating acarya_.


Само это выражение интересно. Интересно в первую очередь тем, что Шрила Прабхупада в общем-то говорит именно об ачарьях, т.е. о гуру. Ритвики, когда говорят, что Шрила Прабхупада назначил "священников", почему-то упускают этот момент: Шрила Прабхупада назначает именно будущих ачарьев.

Officiate - в данном контексте явно имеет словарное значение "совершать ритуал, обряд" (именно поэтому Тамала-Кришна Госвами тут же вспоминает похожее по смыслу санскритское слово "ритвик").

Таким образом, Прабхупада говорит не о каких-то священниках, а о гуру - гуру, или ачарьях, которые проводят ритуал. Ритуал какой? Посвящения. Гуру, который проводит обряд посвящения, называется дикша-гуру.

Просто так, размышления по поводу.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Интересный у вас ход размышлений :doom:  Тезисы выводятся из основания " явно...", а собственно говоря в каких местах явно?  :smilies:  Еще вы так уверенно связываете последующие доводы с этим основанием, например 


> именно поэтому Тамала-Кришна Госвами тут же вспоминает похожее по смыслу санскритское слово "ритвик"


. Тамал вспомнил это слово, потому что эти вопросы уже обсуждались ранее, вот его слова на этот счет : " " Prabhupada mentioned that he might be appointing some ritviks, so the GBC met for various reasons and they went to Prabhupada - five or six of us." - Topanga Canyon Pyramid House Talks. Tamal Krishna's admission Перевод : " Прабхупада упоминал, что Он может назначить некоторых ритвиков, поэтому встретившись по различным вопросам GBC отправились к Шриле Прабхупаде, пять или шестть из нас". Кстати на этой же встрече, он говорит о том, назначал ли Прабхупада ачариев на том собрании GBC или нет. Можете погуглить. Правда всё на английском. А еще у вас смешались понятия "посвящение" и "обряд посвящения". А если руки отнимет взрывом гуру и он масло в огонь лить не сможет, он больше не сможет быть "Гуру, который проводит обряд посвящения" ? Вот только сегодня излагал аналитические соображения на этот счет ( в последнем ответе в теме) http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18831

----------


## Валерий О.С.

А ритвики сами могут назначать новых других ритвиков?
Прошло .....200 лет . Назначенных Прабхупадой 11 ритвиков уже нет на планете .
Откуда новые ритвики появятся?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Сами ритвик -вадовцы говорят ,что на сегодня из 11 назначенных Прабхупадой  практически никого достойного не осталось для исполнения этой обязанности .
Получается что ритвиков нет?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

И зачем вообще назначать именно 11 ритвиков? ,если любой опытный преданный может  совершать эту  ритвик-инициациию

----------


## Варган

МЫ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАНЫ В ПОДГОТОВКЕ АЧАРЙЕВ. КОГДА МЫ ПОЛНОСТЬЮ, НА СТО ПРОЦЕНТОВ, ЯВЛЯЕМСЯ ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЯМИ АЧАРЙИ, ТОГДА ВЫ ТАКЖЕ МОЖЕТЕ ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ КАК АЧАРЙА. НЕ СТАНОВИТЕСЬ ПРЕЖДЕВРЕМЕННЫМ, СКОРОСПЕЛЫМ АЧАРЙЕЙ

Шрила Прабхупада: 
"Итак, Адваита Ачарйа – это типичный пример того, как стать ачарйей. Все наши ачарйи: шри кришна чаитанйа прабху нитйананда шри адваита гададхара шривасади-гаура-бхакта-вринда – все они являются ачарйами потому, что следуют ачарйе, высшему ачарйе. Чаитанйе Махапрабху. Поэтому они ачарйи. Эвам парампара праптам имам раджаршайо видух (БГ 4.2.) 

Итак, мы должны следовать ачарйе. В этом случае, когда мы полностью, на сто процентов, являемся последователями ачарйи, тогда вы также можете действовать как ачарйа. Таков метод. Не становитесь преждевременным, скороспелым ачарйей. Прежде всего следуй приказам ачарйи и ты станешь зрелым. И в этом случае лучше стать ачарйей. Потому что мы заинтересованы в подготовке ачарйев, но этикет таков, что человеку не следует становиться ачарйей, по крайней мере, в период, когда присутствует (живёт) гуру (этого человека). Даже если он совершенен, ему не следует (делать этого), потому что этикет таков, что если кто-то просит инициацию, то обязанность такого человека привести будущего кандидата к его ачарйе...
Точно так же, когда был жив наш Гуру Махараджа, все наши духовные братья, которые (сейчас) действуют как ачарйи, не были ачарйами (в то время). Это не по этикету". 

Отрывок из лекции от 06 апреля 1975 по Шри Чаитанйа-Чаритамрите, Ади-лила,1.13, Майапур 

(CcAdi-01.013_750406CC-MAYAPUR)

Никакой ритвик-вады Шрила Прабхупада не озвучивает ни в письме к Тушта Кришне Свами от 2 декабря 1975 г., ни в этой лекции от 06 апреля 1975 г. Ему ничего не мешало сказать: "Ачарйа в моей линии преемственности  - я, и только я, во веки веков, все остальные - мои ритвики".

----------


## Варган

"Все наши студенты должны будут стать гуру, но они не обучены (не квалифицированны). В этом трудность". 
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Аланатху от 10.11.1975

"All of our students will have to become guru, but they are not qualified. This is the difficulty".
751110 - Letter to Alanatha written from Bombay, November 10, 1975
https://vanisource.org/wiki/751110_-...en_from_Bombay

Тамал Кришна Госвами в своём "признании" от 3 декабря 1980 г. ( http://vaishnava-news-network.org/wo...WD27-2917.html ) правильно говорит, что Шрила Прабхупада считал: быть гуру - это вопрос квалификации. 
Тамал Кришна Госвами: "Он [Шрила Прабхупада) ... говорил это уже миллион раз. Он говорил: "Мой Гуру Махараджа не назначал никого. Это вопрос квалификации)".

----------


## vijitatma das

> " Prabhupada mentioned that he might be appointing some ritviks


Эти слова Тамала-Кришны Госвами появились явно позднее того, как это слово было употреблено в той беседе. Тут с огромной долей вероятности - просто проекция.



> А еще у вас смешались понятия "посвящение" и "обряд посвящения". А если руки отнимет взрывом гуру и он масло в огонь лить не сможет


При чем тут "масло"? Обряд посвящения - это вовсе не ягья. Ягью во время обряда дикши может провести любой брахман, для этого не нужно быть гуру. Да и сама огненная ягья, строго говоря не обязательна.
Обряд дикши - это 1) обеты (со стороны ученика) и 2) мантра (четки) плюс духовное имя (со стороны духовного учителя).

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Эти слова Тамала-Кришны Госвами появились явно позднее того, как это слово было употреблено в той беседе. Тут с огромной долей вероятности - просто проекция.


 Снова неизвестная мне математика подсчета вероятностей. Вы предположили по какой причине Тамал связал в своей голове слова " исполняющий обязанности ачарии" с понятием ритвик, я вам привел его собственный ответ на это. 




> При чем тут "масло"? Обряд посвящения - это вовсе не ягья. Ягью во время обряда дикши может провести любой брахман, для этого не нужно быть гуру. Да и сама огненная ягья, строго говоря не обязательна.
> Обряд дикши - это 1) обеты (со стороны ученика) и 2) мантра (четки) плюс духовное имя (со стороны духовного учителя)


Ну допустим, хотя не указан источник информации, и указанно, что духовное имя должен придумывать (объявлять) гуру, хотя это даже сейчас зачастую делегируется третьим лицам, например я лично по крайней мере один раз был свидетелем, как преданные придумали имя одному моему другу, которое затем ему было объявлено, ну и кроме того эта обязанность делегирована третьим лицам директивой от 9 июля 1977.Но суть ни в этом. Вы описали обряд дикши, обряд по определению может быть любым или вообще отсутствовать, об этом не однократно говорит Прабхупада. Но вы не уточнили, что является самой дикшей, посвящением, а именно в этом вопросе по моему скромному мнению наши данные могут расходится с реальностью. Просто чтобы анализировать соотношение предметов, нужно в самом начале установить природу этих предметов, иначе анализ 100% будет ошибочным и лишенным смысла.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Снова неизвестная мне математика подсчета вероятностей. Вы предположили по какой причине Тамал связал в своей голове слова " исполняющий обязанности ачарии" с понятием ритвик, я вам привел его собственный ответ на это.


Алексей, когда упоминаете имя старшего, не надо фамильярностей. "Тамал" - это явно фамильярное обращение к старшему преданному по всем параметрам. Независимо от того, что вы думаете, внешне следуйте этикету. Это называется культурой. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что человек, находящийся на уровне рагануги, внешне ведет себя как вайди-бхакта ради примера окружающим.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Алексей, когда упоминаете имя старшего, не надо фамильярностей. "Тамал" - это явно фамильярное обращение к старшему преданному по всем параметрам. Независимо от того, что вы думаете, внешне следуйте этикету. Это называется культурой. Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что человек, находящийся на уровне рагануги, внешне ведет себя как вайди-бхакта ради примера окружающим.


Извиняюсь. Буду иметь ввиду, тем более что до уровня рагануги мне наверное далеко.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> И зачем вообще назначать именно 11 ритвиков? ,если любой опытный преданный может  совершать эту  ритвик-инициациию


 Любой опытный преданный может совершить ОБРЯД инициации, а не инициацию, даже Гададхар Пандит не мог ( по Его словам ) инициировать без приказа вышестоящего. CC Antya 7.150 — Vallabha Bhatta wanted  TO BE INITIATED by Gadadhara Pandita, but Gadadhara Pandita refused, saying, “The work of acting as a spiritual master is not possible for me. CC Antya 7.151 — “I am completely dependent. My Lord is Gauracandra, Sri Caitanya Mahaprabhu. I cannot do anything independently, without His ORDER. При чем обратите внимание, что слова Махапрабху "...амара аджнайа гуру хана тара’ эи...", были произнесены ранее в хронологическом отрезке (ЧЧ, Мадхья, 7.128), однако не уполномочили Гададхар Пандита быть дикша гуру, то есть они не являются личным приказом каждому быть уполномоченным представителем Кришны, раскрывающим Веду и отдающим команды в соответствии со временем, местом и обстоятельствами, что соответствует пояснениям этого стиха Шрилой Прабхупадой, который как раз и является таким личным послом Кришны согласно Брахмавайварта Пуране или директором института Исккон. Можете подробней почитать анализ этого положения в данной теме http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=18874 в посте #3

Почему именно 11? Можно бы было конечно провести красивую аналогию с 11 апостолами ( после самоубийства Иуды ), но Прабхупада в беседе от 07.07.77 ( за два дня до утверждения директивы ) сказал просто, что " на данный момент (...) достаточно" ( Prabhupada: For the time being(...) sufficient). Почему каждый опытный преданный не может выполнять обязанности ритвика? В директиве указывается, что они должны принимать (accept) преданных как инициированных учеников Шрилы Прабхупады. То есть это своего рода приемная комиссия в наш "институшен". Когда приемная комиссия, рассмотрев характеристики абитуриента, выносит решение о зачислении, то тот становится студентом и на него выделяется стипендия, выдается проездной, какие то соц. гарантии, жильё, где то питание и одежда. Всё это предоставляет ему общество с расчетом на дальнейший вклад студента в развитие общего благосостояния после обретения им квалификации. Рациональность затрат делает необходимым минимизировать риски потерь из за возможной недобросовестности абитуриента, поэтому возникает необходимость в приёмной комиссии, оценивающей состояние будущего студента, его потенциал оправдать вложенные в него средства. Таким же образом вы слышали, что не только ученик должен принять гуру, изучив и проверив Его, но и гуру должен принять ( или не принять) ученика, так же проверив его. Вот эта функция проверки и принятия и была делегирована приёмной комиссии ритвиков. Как в институте студенту полагается равная со всеми остальными студентами доля в обеспечении, так и в Исккон согласно наставлениям Прабхупады все ресурсы должны распределятся между всеми Его учениками равными долями ( ШБ 8.1.10ком. и тд) На самом деле этот момент требует развернутого пояснения на основе слов Прабхупады, науки, логики и тд. Но попросту сказать Исккон де юре является коммуной ( хотя де факто этого нет), а коммуна это все равно, что семья, например Прабхупада это отец своих учеников, и соответственно каждый ученик Его сын, а сын имеет право на имущество отца, поэтому для того, чтоб принять кого то в семью как брата, наделив его такими правами, во избежание понятных рисков необходимо тщательно проверять кандидатов, чем и должны заниматься ритвики, которые были назначены из числа самых активных, старших его учеников, то есть тех, кто можно сказать вложил больше всех в общий котел и потому имеет повышенное чувство ответственности за ресурсы Исккон. По этим же причинам Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что рассматривать кандидатуры должен ближайший к кандидату ритвик, то есть тот у кого больше возможностей личного контакта с абитуриентом. Кроме того если человек принимается как ученик Прабхупады, то он становится его представителем в обществе, Его лицом и если в число таких представителей проникнет недобросовестная личность, то это может привести к проблемам тела Прабхупады, а именно Исккон ( " Исккон моё тело", " Вы моё тело" ). Таким образом гуру будет болеть от отклонений своих инициированных учеников, то есть Его социальное тело будет нести убытки и испытывать проблемы, например в Америке произошла ампутация большей части ресурсной ткани из за инфекции отклонений всего одной клетки, всего одного брата нашей семьи, а на эти огромные деньги можно бы было уже превратить этот мир в вайкунтху, благо у нас опять же де юре есть еще под сотню таких объемов средств, которые тогда были потеряны, поэтому если нам сейчас удасться можно сказать разбудить всех наших братьев, которым сейчас снится, что они друг другу не братья, то мы все окажемся в духовном мире прямо здесь и сейчас, со всеми атрибутами этого самого духовного мира.Я не уверен, что вы даже можете себе представить в полной мере уровень здоровых наслаждений, которые содержаться во всей этой схеме реализации проекта и вообще в предполагаемом им образе жизни в целом. Скорее всего вы не слышите, но несущие конструкции здания этого мира уже трещат и вот вот рухнут, и нам надо, чтоб они рухнули организованно, в нужном нам порядке, потому что демоническая диктатура на всех уровнях, асурика варнашрама, может стать альтернативой в случае нашего поражения, которое своими предпосылками, так же приближается к нам. Самое, что интересное вряд ли кто либо из обусловленных личным интересом живых существ вообще сможет отличить победу вайшнавов от победы демонов, как например Бхишма не мог понять ( на уровне двойственной лилы) где дхарма, а где адхарма, и например я вам прямо сейчас мог бы доказать, что флаги добра и зла располагались на Курукшетре совсем в обратном порядке, а потом опровергнуть свои собственные доказательства, а еще позднее опровергнуть все два утверждения одновременно. Это я к тому, что без чистого зеркала детального понимания сути используемых понятий на основе первоисточника, можно очень легко принять черное за белое, яд за нектар, лагерь Кауравов, за лагерь Пандавов. Спрашивайте, уточняйте, возражайте, я сам ничего не знаю, но познаю в обсуждении.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> ритвик-вадовцы говорят, что на сегодня из 11 назначенных Прабхупадой  практически никого достойного не осталось для исполнения этой обязанности.
> Получается что ритвиков нет?


Есть тело Прабхупады  - его ученики. Также он присутствует рядом с ними. Ну  так почему этому полноценному, одухотворенному телу не давать инициации также как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и Шрила Прабхупада?

_Прабхупада-лиламрита, том 3:_
Затем Шрила Прабхупада повернулся к Киртанананде Свами:
- Итак, Новый Вриндаван строится. Будь счастлив. 

- Мы не можем быть счастливы, когда вас нет рядом, - сказал Киртанананда.
- Я всегда с вами, - ответил Шрила Прабхупада. - Когда я вижу, что все идет как надо, я счастлив. Даже в этом теле. Тело есть тело. *Мы получим еще одно.* _Сатсварупа дас Госвами_

"Мы получим ещё одно" вызывает аллюзию к ныне существующей практике лам-перерожденцев. Там лама умирает и особый буддийский монах ищет среди детей в кого этот лама переродился. Но хорошему гуру воспитавшему достойных учеников это излишне. Но далее оказывается, что у Прабхупады уже есть второе тело.

_Прабхупада-лиламрита, том 3:_
- Это ведь Пуру отдал свою молодость отцу*? - спросил Киртанананда.

- Да, - кивнул Шрила Прабхупада. - Яяти отдал ему взамен свою старость.

- Вы тоже можете это сделать, - предложил Киртанананда.

- А зачем? *Вы мое тело*. Вы сами можете всё сделать. Разницы никакой. Как, например, когда я работаю, мой Гуру Махараджа, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати, находится рядом. Физически его может и не быть, но он присутствует в каждом нашем действии.

- В «Бхагаватам», - добавил Тамала-Кришна, вы говорите, что, если человек следует наставлениям гуру, гуру всегда находится рядом с ним.

- И так, я не собираюсь умирать, - подвел итог Прабхупада. Квартир йасйа са дживати. Тот, кто делает что-то важное, будет жить вечно. Он не умирает. Человек вынужден переселяться в другое тело в соответствии со своей кармой, но к преданным это не относится. Преданный рождается в материальном теле только ради служения Кришне. Поэтому для него этой проблемы не существует.
_____________________________________________________________________________
*История царя Пуру рассказывается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.18). - Примеч. ред.
_____________________________________________________________________________

Идентчно ситуации с дикша-гуру решается проблема и с переводом книг:

_«Свое дело я сделал», глава 52_

То, о чем он неоднократно писал в своих комментариях, теперь предстояло претворить в жизнь: его ученики сами станут гуру и у них будут свои ученики.

Затем Сатсварупа спросил Прабхупаду о Би-би-ти:

В настоящее время без вашего просмотра и одобрения не может быть опубликован ни один перевод. Поэтому на будущее мы хотим знать, какова должна быть система издания тех переводов, которые вы, может статься, уже не увидите?

- Это мы должны продумать досконально, - ответил Прабхупада. Он согласился с тем, что в будущем его ученики могут продолжать переводить книги с санскрита, но предостерег: 
- Среди моих учеников, я думаю, лишь немногие смогут переводить как следует.

- Поэтому, Шрила Прабхупада, - сказал Киртанананда Свами мы считаем, что вы не можете покинуть нас так скоро.

- Я не хочу, сказал Прабхупада, но мне придется что я могу поделать?
Если вы не хотите, то и Кришна этого не захочет.

Шрила Прабхупада перечислил основные качества, необходимые переводчику вайшнавской литературы, написанной на санскрите. Прежде всего он должен быть осознавшей себя личностью.

Иначе, если переводить буквально, ничего не выйдет. Мои комментарии нравятся людям потому, что основаны на практическом опыте. Тот, кто не осознал себя, никогда не добьется этого.
- Одного образования мало,- вставил Бхагаван.

- Господь Чайтанья говорит: амара аджнайа гуру. Тот, кто понимает наказ Чайтаньи Махапрабху, может стать гуру. Или тот, кто понимает наказ своего гуру в парампаре. Поэтому я выберу некоторых из вас.
Прабхупада несколько раз подчеркнул этот момент - он сам выберет тех, кто станет гуру. И повторил еще раз насчет Джи-би-си.

- Не следует менять Джи-би-си. Но если есть достойный кандидат, члены Джи-би-си могут добавить его в Совет, предварительно проведя голосование.
- Конечно, если кто-то из Джи-би-си падет, - предположил Тамала-Кришна, - как это уже бывало...

- Тогда его следует заменить, - закончил Прабхупада. - Все члены Джи-би-си должны быть идеальными ачарьями. Вначале мы могли пренебречь этим ради пользы дела. Но теперь мы должны быть очень осторожны. Если человек отклоняется с пути преданного служения, его можно заменить.

_Прабхупада-лиламрита, том 3_

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Вопрос был про иное: зачем назначать 11 ритвиков ,если любой опытный преданный уже ритвик по определению.
Уже были тысячи ритвиков , но Прабхупада зачем -то  именно официально и письменно назначает 11 .
Каков механизм назначения следующих после 11 первых , новых тысяч  ритвиков на ближайшие 10 000 лет?  Где Прабхупада говорит про этот механизм?

Очевидно что 11 были назначены только до момента ухода Прабхупады.
А про гипотетические тысячи будущих ритвиков Прабхупада никогда не говорил. 
Значит их и не должно быть.

----------


## Сеня

Йо, а можно и я добавлю молока в вашу кашу? Спасибо ! С самого начала начну. Первый вопрос из аудиозаписи (на мой взгляд она подозрительна) , но все же предположим что это не нарезка и перевод грамотный не говоря о грамотности постановки самих вопросов. И так, как будут происходить инициации в будущем после смерти Прабхупады. Ответ - как только (решится) станет ясно что нет достаточно квалифицированного ученика Прабхупада назначит некоторых своих старших учеников действовать в качестве исполняющих обязанности ачарьи  и они будут проводить инициации от имени Прабхупады - они могут еще называться просто ритвиками. Ритвик при этом не перестает быть учеником Прабхупады.
  Второй вопрос - каковы отношения между дающим посвящение в качестве ритвика и принимающим? И в этом месте где Прабхупада якобы говорит два раза "Он гуру" есть какая-то брешь если прислушаться, как будто следы монтажа + 15 предложение слушаем внимательно после слова "consider" идет задержка и перед тем как спросить "who?" можно услышать щелчок кнопки на диктофоне как будто только включили запись и дальше там то же сомнительно расставлены ответы. Но если не брать это во внимание и положиться на Кришну с мыслями что как бы там не было Кришна все равно устроил так что никому запутать не удастся то из ответов Прабхупады в этой аудиозаписи следует что тот кто получает посвящение от ритвика должен относится к нему как Прабхупаде, а когда Прабхупада даст приказ ритвику стать гуру тогда ученик принимавший посвящение у ритвика становится учеником ученика Прабхупады. Вот так. А для Прабхупады он станет духовным внуком. Потому что изначально все ритвики ученики Прабхупады. А приказ от Прабхупады Его ученик мог получить и во сне. Таким образом если бы все было как полагается то назначенные Прабхупадой ритвики и так бы стали ачарьями, но не самопроизвольно, а по приказу. И так в ИСККОН были бы еще и ачарьи, а не только ачарья-основатель. И ИСККОН приобрел бы еще больше славы.
 Далее читайте больше писем Прабхупады. Там есть разговоры по поводу того что если ритвик падет или уйдет или умрет и потребуется назначить нового. Прабхупада уполномочил назначать новых ритвиков на заседаниях GBC путем большинства голосов членов управляющей комиссии. Таким образом назначенный GBC ритвик тоже мог стать ачарьей получив приказ от Прабхупады (например во сне), поэтому ритвик очень завидная и серьезная роль.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> Есть тело Прабхупады  - его ученики. Также он присутствует рядом с ними. Ну  так почему этому полноценному, одухотворенному телу не давать инициации также как Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати и Шрила Прабхупада?


Ответ на вопрос "почему" из этого предложения содержится в физическом референте, точном смысле слов "тело" ( можно сразу смотреть значение слова "организм"), "ученики" ( в контексте определений Прабхупады), "инициация" ( а так же " давать инициацию"), а так же " Бхактисидханта Сарасвати и Шрила Прабхупада", в смысле понятия гуру в принципе, а так же непосредственно всвязи с конкретными местом, временем и обстоятельствами отраженных в наставлениях упомянутых лиц ( анализ последнего лучше выполнять уже имея результаты оного в отношении предыдущих понятий )

Можно углубить своё понимание этих понятий проанализировав уже имеющиеся источники, словари, фолио. Я пока что поверхностно опишу суть. Тело это не просто некоторое количество единиц вещества, машина, это не просто куча железа или даже деталей, а государство это не просто масса людей. А живой организм или работающий механизм части превращаются в целое строго определенными связями в структуру, например в организме в одно целое все связывает желудок, а точнее процесс метаболизма ( обязательно нужно изучить это понятие)идентичный понятию ягьи, которая кстати в ортодоксальных источниках обозначается словом "шраута", звучащее как нечто среднее между "жрать" и другим словом..., и в целом восходит к корнями к слову "zri" или "sri", которые мы произносим как "шри". И эти слова имеют прямое отношения к значению метаболизма, посколько означают "смешивание", "приготовление пищи", "сжигать", "светить", "энергия" вот можно тут посмотреть перевод http://spokensanskrit.org/index.php?...ink=yes&mode=3. То есть тело это целостность совокупности малекул и органов, обеспеченная единством энергии, об этом Шрила Прабхупада пишет в предисловии к Шримад Бхагаватам  " идеалы духовного коммунизма в той или иной мере основаны на единстве всего человеческого общества и, более того, на единстве ЭНЕРГИИ всех живых существ." -  ШБ " От автора". Перед этим там же Прабхупада как раз говорит о едином глобальном государстве или коммунистическом обществе, а после использует обсуждаемое нами понятие " социальное тело" - "But there is a pinprick somewhere in the SOCIAL BODY at large, and therefore there are large-scale quarrels, even over less important issues." Рекомендую прочитать еще раз это не большое вступление, поскольку во вступлениях всегда обозначается суть и цель. Аналогично с организмом энергия общего топливного бака, смешанная и преобразованная в двигателе, делает машину машиной. Но есть еще вторая составляющая целостности или соответствия понятия его референту - это функциональность, если автомобиль не в состоянии передвигаться, то это уже не машина, а набор деталей, как дырокол, является таковым, только если он колит дыры. Поэтому нельзя просто рассматривать массу организмов, как Тело Прабхупады, как двенадцатого Ачарию, а человека получившего по почте четки и надевшего дхоти, нельзя называть учеником Прабхупады только лишь на этом основании. Ученик подразумевает 100% исполнение приказов учителя, как солдат означает беспрекословное выполнение приказов командования, если солдат на войне не выполняет приказ, он автоматически превращается из солдата во врага и подвергается расстрелу,а в условиях мира как минимум лишается погон и довольствия или получает тюремный срок, если возникнет ущерб его неповиновения. Точно так же и в Исккон есть недвусмысленные , четкие приказы, не подразумевающие никаких разночтений или мнений «в Обществе сознания Кришны не может быть двух мнений.» - ШБ.4.30.8 ком, в этих приказах есть так же приказ, как поступать в отношении тех, кто эти приказы не исполняет, несмотря на данную присягу перед священным огнём ли, или же в форме письменной присяги Шриле Прабхупаде "Oath of Allegiance", которую каждый лидер обязан подписывать и нести уголовную ответственность за нарушение обязательств, а судебно исполнительной системой должна выступать не только система и законы демонов, но прежде всего сами преданные, которые согласно сидханте не относятся ни к какой варне, при этом выполняя обязанности всех варн. То есть если вы преданный , который чистит картошку, то в любой момент, поскольку вы преданный, а это значит, что вы знаете приказы Прабхупады, закон, при обнаружении расхождения с законом, вы доводите это до нарушителя лично, если средства связи в форме посредников не работают, выдвигаете ультиматум как в случае с Дурьодханой, и в случае отказа осуществляете военные действия, которые естественно начинаются с вашего образования в этом обширном вопросе. Поэтому Шрила Прабхупада давал приказ, чтоб был создан Колледж Варнашрамы, где преданные бы проходили боевую и политическую подготовку, и затем бы применяли эти знания на практике.Можете почитать прогулку " Колледж Варнашрамы" на эту тему. К сожалению данное наставление, пока что до какой то степени реализовали лишь немногочисленные преданные в Индии, создав такой университет коммуну с общей экономикой, предоставлением жилья молодым парам, соц.гарантий и тд. То есть сейчас там создается то, что хотел Прабхупада, настоящая армия, статус которой будет официально закреплен в соответствии с законом о частных военных компаниях, позволяющими так же производить вооружение, вплоть до танков и самолетов ( вторая часть, доступна даже в России, и например лучшие в мире винтовки дальнего действия ( а уже и боевых мини роботов) производит небольшой частный цех Лобаев армс. Но это уже другая тема.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> "Каков механизм назначения следующих после 11 первых , новых тысяч  ритвиков на ближайшие 10 000 лет?  Где Прабхупада говорит про этот механизм?"


Тут работает обычный механизм избрания на ту или иную должность в организациях, это может быть коллективным решением сотрудников или назначением руководящего органа. Например в упомянутой мной в ответе вам беседе Прабхупады с GBC (07.07.77), Он говорит "you divide who is nearest" ( "Вы разделите среди тех, кто ближе всего"). Тут не такого риска, как в случае с не уполномоченным свыше ачарием, то есть командованием, падение или некомпетентность которого, способно прямо или косвенно разрушить всю организацию, ударяя по вере, ресурсам, единству и тд. Ритвик может пасть жертвой майи и отряд не заметит потери бойца, не способен он и украсть, что то существенное у общества, в то время как самоназначенец ачария может делать с этим обществом всё, что угодно, ведь ачария это представитель Бога и Его воля закон.    




> "Очевидно что 11 были назначены только до момента ухода Прабхупады."


"Очевидно, что только до момента" - это когда в документе обозначены сроки его действия или условия прекращения его действия, если же этого нет, то очевидно, что этих сроков и условий нет ( простая логика)




> А про гипотетические тысячи будущих ритвиков Прабхупада никогда не говорил.


Чтоб понимать есть ли в наборе языковых знаков тот или иной референт, смысл, вам не достаточно просто знать языковой знак, но необходимо знать референт. К примеру вы можете знать слово "треугольник", но если вы не знаете значения этого понятия, то в предложении " Геометрическая фигура, образованная тремя пересекающимися прямыми, образующими три внутренних угла" вы не увидите этого самого треугольника. "Гипотетические тысячи ритвиков" существуют в Исккон, например я могу обратится  к Вишнурате прабху, чтоб он от моего имени провел обряд ягьи для моей ушедшей бабушки ( я так и делал) и он выступит в качестве ритвика согласно определению Ману Самхиты "Тот, кто надлежаще избран для проведения агнидхеи, пакаягьи, агништомы и иных обрядов жертвоприношений называется ритвиком." - Ману Самхита 2.43. Поэтому что вы имеете ввиду под "никогда не говорил" остается загадкой.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*4 способа как ритвики пытаются убить Прабхупаду*

Это мой вольный перевод статьи Hanuman Das, опубликованной на его сайте. 

Теория ритвиков* самая пагубная для вашей духовной жизни. Она подобна христианству, где вместо Прабхупады Иисус. Вы должны быть осторожны.

*Введение*

Я приведу ясные доказательства того, что ритвики пытаются убить Прабхупаду и делают это 4-мя основными способами:

Первое, что они пытаются сделать - показать Прабхупаду как мирского сумасшедшего человека.
Второе, то, что ритвики представляют Прабхупаду, как отклоняющегося от Вайшнавской сиддханты.
Третий способ ритвиков убийства Прабхупады в том, что они заявляют, что Прабхупада не гуру.
И четвертый способ в том, что они убивают Прабхупаду, изображая его как обычного человека, который не был уполномочен Кришной.
В приказе быть ритвиком, вы наносите удар Прабхупаде этими 4 способами. Смотрите видео, чтобы увидеть разъяснение.

*Первое следствие теории ритвиков: Прабхупада сошел с ума* 

Вы, вероятно замечали, как философия ритвиков делает Прабхупаду таким, что он выглядит как сумасшедший, приземленный человек. Давайте для начала дадим определение: мирской сумасшедший человек - это тот, кто постоянно меняет свои взгляды.

Прабхупада проповедовал правильную философию парампары, которую записал в своих книгах, письмах, лекциях и беседах. Что такое правильная философия парампары?

 «Мохсин Хассан: Да, десятый. Уже принято какое-нибудь решение, кто возьмет ответственность после вас?
Прабхупада: Да, все они и возьмут на себя ответственность. Эти ученики, кто получил инициацию от меня, все они будут действовать так же как и я. Так же, как у меня было много духовных братьев, все они действовали. Подобным образом, все эти ученики, которых я делаю, даю инициации, они пройдя обучение, станут будущими духовными учителями. 
Мохсин Хассан: Сколько свами вы инициировали, американцев? Я говорю только о…

Прабхупада: Около десяти.

Мохсин Хасан: У вас десять свами. Свами из вне, что ниже…

Прабхупада: Теперь они компетентны. Они могут, не только свами, даже грихастхи, их называют даса адхикари, и брахмачари, каждый может, кто инициирован. Он компетентен принимать учеников. Но по этикету они не делают этого в присутствии своего духовного учителя. Таков этикет поведения. Иначе они компетентны. Они могут принимать учеников и проповедовать». (Беседа, 18.07.1971, Детроит)

Этот вывод является правильным, согласно истории нашей сампрадаи и наставлениям предыдущих ачарьев.

Но ритвики утверждают, что Прабхупада изменил свое мнение. И в последние месяцы своего присутствия на земле сделал себя единственным гуру, даже после того, как он покинет этот мир.

Вопрос в том, почему Прабхупада проповедовал правильную философию парампары, а потом вдруг передумал. Вам могли бы проповедовать такую чушь в самом начале. Но он этого не сделал.

*Второе следствие теории ритвиков: Прабхупада отклоняется от Вайшнавской сиддханты*

Прабхупада всегда следовал Шастрам и своему гуру, Бхактисиддханте Сарасвате. Он следовал этому в совершенстве. Он никогда не отклонялся от наставлений предыдущих ачарьев. И поэтому Прабхупада такой выдающийся, потому что он отстаивал правильные умозаключения и правильные трансцендентные знания. Многие предлагали Прабхупаде сделать уступку по 4 регулирующему принципу, хотя бы немного, но он не сделал этого.

Но если вы ритвик, вы должны верить, без всяких доказательств, в то, что Прабхупада представил зомби-гуру ерунду, которую мы не находим ни в одном писании какой-либо Вайшнавской сампрадаи.

Тот, кто представляет таттву мертвого гуру или любой другой бред на самом деле отклоняется от истинной Вайшнавской сиддханты. Таким образом, утверждая, что Прабхупада представляет себя как гуру, который будет давать инициации, хотя физически не присутствует. Ритвики по сути заявляют, что Прабхупада - это отклоняющаяся личность. 

*Третье следствие ритвиков: Прабхупада - не гуру*

Утверждение, которое является жемчужиной в короне ритвиков - это то, что Прабхупада никогда не называл гуру-преемников. Прабхупада никогда не называл учеников, которые будут продолжать давать дикшу, и это правда.

Ритвики утверждают, что если гуру непосредственно говорит вам, что вы следующий гуру, или он записывает список имен, затем ты сможешь стать гуру. И тогда они говорят, что Прабхупада никогда никому не говорил становиться следующим дикша-гуру. 

Кроме того, ритвики заявляют, что Прабхупада дал ПОСЛЕДНИЙ ПРИКАЗ, в котором он назвал ритвиков и, что система должна продолжаться и после того, как он умирает. 

Итак, это действительно их коронный аргумент, который основан на невежестве.

Теперь, прежде всего, мы должны дать предысторию так называемого ПОСЛЕДНЕГО ПРИКАЗА. Этот приказ был дан, потому что Прабхупада был болен и не мог путешествовать, но список его учеников, ожидающих инициации, увеличивался все больше и больше. Чтобы решить такую проблему, Прабхупада установил такую систему, что старшие его ученики могут давать ученикам четки, и это было очень практичным решением.

Теперь я приведу вам пример, насколько глупая теория ПОСЛЕДНЕГО ПРИКАЗА. Теперь представьте, что я гуру, и я говорю своим ученикам, что я должен пить много лимонада, чтобы вылечить себя. И я делаю письменный приказ, что все ученики должны принести мне лимоны для того, чтобы лимонад мог быть сделан для меня.

Через несколько недель я покину этот мир, и ученики, не читая моих книг, говорят, что единственный способ вернуться в духовный мир - это пить лимонад. У нас больше не будет гуру и учеников, мы просто будем пить лимонад - это последний приказ Ханумана [автора статьи] - разве это разумно? Нет, это означает, что ты глупец.

Теперь для обсуждения, скажем, что ритвики правы, что вы не можете стать гуру, если у вас нет прямого приказа от вашего гуру. Итак гуру должен прийти к вам и сказать: «После того, как я умру, ты можешь начать давать посвящение ученикам». Это то, что ритвики проповедуют, вы не можете стать гуру, если не было прямого указания от вашего гуру. Делая такое глупое заявление, ритвики фактически утверждают, что Прабхупада не гуру.

*Четвертое следствие теории ритвиков: Прабхупада не уполномочен*

Прабхупада надеялся сделать хотя бы одного чистым преданным, но ритвики утверждают, что он не смог сделать ни одного чистым преданным, который продолжили бы парампару, и поэтому он решил себя поставить в качестве единственного гуру, даже после своей смерти.

«Прабхупада: Я не иду на компромиссы с этими негодяями. Нет слов. Нет-нет. Я не делал этого. Даже если у меня не будет учеников, я буду удовлетворен. Но я не могу пойти на компромисс с этими негодяями. Не могу делать. экаш чандрас тамо ханти на ча тара сахасрасах. Если я создам одну луну - этого будет достаточно. Я не хочу много звезд. Это был принцип моего гуру-махараджа - это и мой принцип. Какой смысл иметь столько глупцов и негодяев? Если человек понимает правильно, он сможет освободить целый мир». (Утренняя прогулка, 23 марта 1974, Бомбей).

Прабхупада надеялся сделать одного чистого преданного, но ритвики утверждают, что Прабхупада не смог сделать кого-либо чистым преданным, который продолжит парампару, поэтому они с очень большим желанием нападают на текущих гуру ИСККОН. Если нет истинных гуру ИСККОН, то они надеются, что люди примут систему ритвиков.

Но, как я уже объяснил, система ритвиков философски ошибочна, и единственный способ, который есть у ритвиков, чтобы победить - это предьявить лучших гуру, чем в ИСККОН. Но они этого не делают, потому что они лицемеры.

*Выводы:*
Все рождаются глупцами.
Никто не хочет подчиняться.

*Решение:*
Ритвики начинают инициировать [своих] учеников.
Список гуру должен быть упразднен.
__________________________________
* Здесь и далее под словом “ритвик” имеется в виду представитель и сторонник теории ритвиков (ритвик-вади), а не священник выполняющий ритуал.
__________________________________
Перевод Ojasvi Das

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Ритвиквадовцы для начала должны предоставить два заявления Прабхупады :1- Я единственный гуру  для ИСККОН на все времена.
2- никто из моих учеников не должен сам становиться гуру.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Ритвиквадовцы для начала должны предоставить два заявления Прабхупады: 1- Я единственный гуру  для ИСККОН на все времена.
> 2- никто из моих учеников не должен сам становиться гуру.


 Если есть первое заявление, то второе избыточно

----------


## Варган

Ещё одна цитата с сайта Ханумана прабху, которую вы никогда не услышите от ритвик-вади, и которая полностью опровергает их философию:

"*Атрейа Риши*: Скольким квалификационным характеристикам должен отвечать духовный учитель, чтобы быть духовным учителем?

*Прабхупада*: Одной квалификационной характеристике: он преданный Бога. Вот и всё.

*Атрейа Риши*: А также он назначен?

*Прабхупада*: А?

*Атрейа Риши*: Должен ли его  назначить предыдущий духовный учитель? Он должен быть преданным…

*Прабхупада*: О, да. О, да.

*Атрейа Риши*: … предавшимся и назначенным. То есть… ученическую преемственность определяют: и предание и назначение. 

*Прабхупада*: И по результату.

*Атрейа Риши*: И результат его деятельности.

*Прабхупада*: Что касается назначения, духовный учитель уполномочивает каждого из своих учеников. Но от ученика зависит выполнит ли он этот приказ, способен он выполнить его или нет. Это не так, что духовный учитель пристрастен и назначает одного и отвергает других. Он может так поступить. Если другие не квалифицированы, он может так поступить. Но в действительности, его намерение не таково. Он хочет, чтобы все его ученики, все до единого, стали такими же могущественными, как  он, или даже более. Таково его желание. Точно так же, как отец хочет, чтобы каждый сын  был таким же квалифицированным, как отец, или более квалифицированным. Но от ученика или сына зависит, поднимутся ли они до этого стандарта. 

*Атрейа Риши*: Да, я понимаю.

*Прабхупада*: Если ты неспособен поднять себя до стандарта, позволяющего стать духовным учителем, то это не вина твоего духовного учителя; это твоя вина. Он хочет, так же как Чаитанйа Махапрабху сказал: амара агйайа гуру хана (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 7.128) – по Моему приказу, каждый из вас, станьте гуру. Если человек не может выполнить приказ Чаитанйи Махапрабху, то как он может стать гуру? Первое квалификационное требование состоит в том, что он должен быть способен выполнить приказ Чаитанйи Махапрабху. Тогда он становится гуру. Так что исполнение приказа Чаитанйи Махапрабху зависит от личных способностей человека. Амара агйайа гуру хана".

(Комнатная беседа, 29 июня 1972 года, Сан-Диего)
Conv_720629R1-SAN DIEGO



Atreya Rishi: How many qualifications does a spiritual master has in terms of being a spiritual master?
Prabhupada: One qualification: he is a devotee of God. That's all.
Atreya Rishi: Also is he designated?
Prabhupada: Huh?
Atreya Rishi: Does he have to be designated by the former spiritual master? He has to be devotee...
Prabhupada: Oh, yes. Oh, yes.
Atreya Rishi: ...surrendered and designated. That is..., identifies disciplic succession: both surrender and designation.
Prabhupada: And by the result.
Atreya Rishi: And the result of activity. [pause]
Prabhupada: So far designation is concerned, the spiritual master authorizes every one of his disciples. But it is up to the disciple to carry out the order, able to carry out or not. It is not that spiritual master is partial, he designates one and rejects other. He may do that. If the other is not qualified, he can do that. But actually his intention is not like that. He wants that each and every one of his disciple become as powerful as he is or more than that. That is his desire. Just like father wants every son to be as qualified or more qualified than the father. But it is up to the student or the son to raise himself to that standard.
Atreya Rishi: Yes, I understand.
Prabhupada: If you are incapable of raising yourself to the standard of becoming spiritual master, that is not your spiritual master’s fault; that is your fault. He wants, just like Caitanya Mahaprabhu said, amara ajnaya guru hana [Cc. Madhya 7.128], By My order, every one of you become a guru. If one cannot carry out the order of Caitanya Mahaprabhu, then how he can become a guru? The first qualification is that he must be able to carry out the order of Caitanya Mahaprabhu. Then he becomes guru. So that carrying out the order of Caitanya Mahaprabhu depends on one’s personal capacity. Amara ajnaya guru hana. (Room Conversation, 29 June 1972, San Diego)

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Если бы Прабхупада сделал первое заявление , то ученики обязательно бы стали много раз уточнять: то есть сами мы гуру никогда не  станем? И значит обязательно  Прабхупада сделал бы и второе заявление.
Первое без второго -не возможно.
А вот второе  без первого теоретически могло быть.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

Валентин Шеховцов.

Тут можно бы было перестать рассматривать доводы человека на одной вот этой фразе 


> гуру должен прийти к вам и сказать: «После того, как я умру, ты можешь начать давать посвящение ученикам»


 до тех пор, пока он не обозначит суть используемого им понятия "гуру", что такое "смерть гуру" ? Невозможно доказать человеку, что х+1=y, пока одна из неизвестных не будет выражена числом. Возможно это будет отступление от темы, но причина заблуждений относительно природы понятия "гуру" кроется в ошибочном представлении в отношении всего процесса и его конечной, если можно так выразится цели - духовного мира. Мы склонны принимать природу, реальность не такой как она есть, а такой какой нам хотелось бы её видеть, в соответствии с нашим пониманием счастья, как любит говорить, Олег Генадьевич. А представления о счастье в страсти и невежестве, это вложить поменьше и получить побольше. Поэтому концепция некой волшебной страны, где не надо работать и всё есть, и в которую можно попасть всего лишь за сжигание килограмма масла и размещения на столе чьей нибудь фотографии очень привлекательна для ума индивидуалиста. Психология такова, что человеку очень трудно жить без надежды на улучшение условий его жизни. И даже если родители знают, что их ребенку осталось жить всего месяц, они говорят ему, что всё будет хорошо. Понимаете? Вот если я спрошу у вас, чем отличается духовный мир от материального, то что вы мне ответите? В уме большинства, материальное - это то, что твердое, а духовное, это нечто противоположное, хотя в действительности прямо сейчас объективно нет ни твердого, ни мягкого, ни горячего, ни холодного, нет даже цветов и форм, ведь всё это лишь свет в форме электрических импульсов в светонепроницаемом головном мозге, состоящим из этого же света, который сам в свою очередь отсутствует и является лишь колебанием нечта, что можно назвать умом или сознанием, как во сне твердость или мягкость объектов являются лишь кинофильмом с погруженным проживанием жизни персонажа. Вот Прабхупада говорит, что между материей и духом нет разницы «не существует разницы между материей и духом» - Бг 9.19. Вот он говорит, что дух, означает не "мягкий", и "духовный мир" означает не тот, который где то там, а что дух означает умонастроение, мировосприятие, уровень сознания или внутренних ценностей, порождающий "духовный" мир здесь, вот на этой вот "бренной" ( как кажется) земле или в любом другом месте, поскольку любое место так же лишь концепция в уме. 

«И материальный, и духовный мир считаются телом Верховного Господа. Материальное тело возникает на основе духовного тела, то есть представляет собой его экспансию. Поэтому, когда человек начинает заниматься духовной деятельностью, его материальное тело одухотворяется. Аналогичным образом, когда в материальном мире распространяется Движение сознания Кришны, весь мир одухотворяется. Пока человек не осознает эту истину, он будет продолжать жить в материальном мире, но тот, кто полностью развил в себе сознание Кришны, живет уже не в материальном мире, а в духовном.» - ШБ 7.9.33ком. 

«Обладающий таким сознанием на самом деле живет во Вриндаване. Он может жить где угодно. Материальное место не имеет значения. Когда по милости Кришны человек достигает этого уровня, материальное тело и ум перестают осквернять его. В этот момент человек начинает жить во Вриндаване. Эта ступень носит название*васту-гата.» - ЧЧ Мадхья 8.139 ком. 

"НЕТ НИКАКИХ ПРОЯВЛЕНИЙ МАТЕРИАЛЬНОЙ ЭНЕРГИИ: ВСЁ ПРЕДСТАВЛЯЕТ СОБОЙ ЭНЕРГИЮ ДУХОВНУЮ. Материальной её называют тогда, когда присутствие вездесущего Господа в ней не воспринимается. Но НА САМОМ ДЕЛЕ ВСЁ ДУХОВНО." (ШБ, 7.9.30, ком)

«Не видеть единства между Господом и материальным миром — это*авидья,*невежество.»- ШБ 7.9.31ком

«экас твам эва джагад этам 
Вся Вселенная  - это лишь Ты один» - ШБ 7.9.30

То есть ни в какой духовный мир не попадают, его строят, а точнее он возникает сам из сознания , как например из сознания в тамасе возникает беспорядок в комнате, то есть тамас, из сознания в страсти частично возникает порядок, но например без учета последствий, то есть с ограниченным расчетом и внешний лоск будет таить в себе причину страданий, например вредные химикаты или три вида страданий в целом, а из сознания в шудха саттве рождаются те условия жизни, та среда которая описывается как Голока, со всеми её наслаждениями без последствий, то есть просчитанными максимально широко. Таким образом не тело гуру переносит тебя в духовный мир, не бормотание звука, не бросание монетки в ящик для пожертвований и не приглашение делать всё это миллионов людей ( хотя всё это способствует), в описанные шастрами условия жизни тебя переносит импульс твоего действия по преобразованию окружающей среды, порожденный ясным пониманием процесса этого преобразования, связи действия с результатом. Как например любой пассивный лентяй обретет импульс действия, если наглядно показать ему, как из ртути делать золото с нулевыми или минимальными затратами, и порожденная его пониманием активность поднимет его из условий невежества, порожденных его тамасичным сознанием, на этаж страсти, с соответствующим закрепляющим там общением и условиями для получения информации о благости, побуждающий его строить Рай на земле, как здоровая клетка, побуждается информацией гена строить рай здорового тела, преобразованием больных участков в здоровые деятельностью. Таким образом гуру есть ничто иное как объективная информация, а конкретный гуру Парампары это конкретная порция этой информации, конкретный набор данных, команд и задач в соответствии с развитием ситуации, как если к примеру на войне противник совершенствует танковую броню, то возникает необходимость создания учебных пособий и профессоров по созданию снарядов специально предназначенных для такого рода стали, и пока ситуация протекает без изменений, то необходимости в дополнительных разработчиках нет. Или еще пример, вы ученик первого класса, для которого предназначен учитель, обучающий его азбуке и таблице умножения, если вы своими усилиями поднимаетесь на уровень владения ими, то приходит учитель второго класса и учит вас законам физики, но если вы не освоили азбуку и таблицу, то учитель не приходит и вы продолжаете изучать программу первого класса. Так же и в нашем случае, Прабхупада оставил глобальные задачи реализации духовного мира на земле и инструкции их реализации, при этом еще сформировав плаценту достаточного для питания зародыша проекта ресурсов. Как говорил Иисус Он посеял семена и задача ангелов, то есть бхакт культивировать их, отделяя зерна праведников и разбирая тело греха на питательные вещества, то есть сражаться за благополучное развитие, рост ребенка Прабхупады, содержащего Его ДНК наставлений, Его проект. То есть мы не стремимся сбежать оттуда где плохо туда где хорошо, напротив мы бежим туда где плохо, чтоб сделать там хорошо, и сделав там хорошо, мы вновь отправляемся туда где плохо, с той же задачей. "Плохо", означает участок болезни в теле Кришны, Кришна болеет, у него болит голова и самые преданные гопи, ачарии готовы отправится в ад в зону инфекции, чтоб вылечить Его. Как в теле определенные лейкоциты поглощают яд инфекции, погибая при этом сами. Таким образом Прабхупада как один из таких ачариев явился по кровеносной системе событий в участок заражения страстью и невежеством, и цитокинами своих указаний идентифицировал вирус и призвал нас в качестве клеток иммунной системы следовать его примеру оздоровления Кришны посредством уничтожения инфекции и формирования здорового участка. Как только задача на конкретном участке будет выполнена, то это будет означать реализацию полученного от Прабхупады знания, обретение опыта, квалификации жителя Голоки, которая образуется здесь после излечения участка и соотвественно уровня ачарии, способного нести в себе чистое ДНК Кришны и рождать детей в лоне материальной природы, то есть отправляться в инфицированные тьмой забвения участки мироздания, осуществляя непрерывный рост духовного мира. И конечно же Прабхупада хочет, чтоб каждое посеянное им семя взошло и дало свой урожай семян, но всхожесть разная в разной почве, как говорил Иисус и зачастую всего лишь один смерматозоид оказывается способным продолжить род. Иисус рассказал народу притчу о сеятеле: 

«Вот, вышел сеятель сеять; и когда он сеял, иное упало при дороге, и налетели птицы и поклевали то; иное упало на места каменистые, где немного было земли, и скоро взошло, потому что земля была неглубока. Когда же взошло солнце, увяло, и, как не имело корня, засохло; иное упало в терние, и выросло терние и заглушило его; иное упало на добрую землю и принесло плод: одно во сто крат, а другое в шестьдесят, иное же в тридцать. Кто имеет уши слышать, да слышит!»

Затем Иисус пояснил ученикам значение этой притчи: «Ко всякому, слушающему слово о Царствии и не разумеющему, приходит лукавый и похищает посеянное в сердце его — вот кого означает посеянное при дороге.

А посеянное на каменистых местах означает того, кто слышит слово и тотчас с радостью принимает его; но не имеет в себе корня и непостоянен: когда настанет скорбь или гонение за слово, тотчас соблазняется. А посеянное в тернии означает того, кто слышит слово, но забота века сего и обольщение богатством заглушает слово, и оно бывает бесплодным.

Посеянное же на доброй земле означает слышащего слово и разумеющего, который и бывает плодоносен, так что иной приносит плод во сто крат, иной в шестьдесят, а иной в тридцать».  





> Теория ритвиков самая пагубная для вашей духовной жизни. Она подобна христианству, где вместо Прабхупады Иисус.


"А вы *не называйтесь учителями, ибо один у вас Учитель — Христос, все же вы — братья*;
и отцом себе не называйте никого на земле, ибо один у вас Отец, Который на небесах;
и не называйтесь наставниками, ибо один у вас Наставник — Христос.
*Больший из вас да будет вам слуга*:
ибо, кто возвышает себя, тот унижен будет, а кто унижает себя, тот возвысится".
(Мф 23:8-12)

«Следуйте одному ачарии, как христиане, они следует за ачарией Христом.» -  Беседа 20.05.72 Мельбурн.

"Наша миссия – служить, бхакта-вишеша, и жить с преданными. А не занимать место гуру. Это глупо, очень опасно. Тогда всё будет испорчено. Как только ты становишься амбициозным занять место гуру – гурушу нара-матих. Это материальная болезнь". 
(Шрила Прабхупада, беседа, 20 апреля 1977 года,  7 месяцев до ухода)

" Я духовный учитель этой организации и ВСЕХ членов этого общества, они ,как предполагаются, являются моими учениками" -Интервью 12.03.1968 Сан Франциско.

" Просто читая мои книги, они становятся инициированными" - Из воспоминаний Брахмананды даса, одного из первых учеников Шрилы Прабхупады.

"Нам нужно общаться с помощью вибрации, а не через физическое присутствие. Это и есть настоящее общение".
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция, 18.08.68, Монреаль)

"Кришна и его представитель не отличны друг от друга. Подобным образом, духовный учитель может присутствовать всюду, где пожелает ученик. Духовный учитель есть принцип, а не тело. Так же как телепередачу могут смотреть в тысячах различных мест благодаря принципу телетрансляции". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Малати, 28.05.68)

"Дикша в действительности означает инициирование ученика трансцендентным знанием, благодаря которому он освобождается от всего материального осквернения." (Чч., Мадхья-лила, 4.111)

"Я никогда не умру. Я буду жить в своих книгах, и вы сможете этим воспользоваться.(из пресс-конференции в Сан-Франциско, 16 июля 1975 г.)

"Между чтением и слушанием осознавшей себя личности нет разницы…"?(Письмо Панджаби Премананду, 16 апреля 1976 г.)

"…общение с освобожденными личностями заключается не в физическом контакте с ними, а в философском постижении проблем жизни…". (Ш.Б. 3.31.48, комментарий) 

"Хотя физическое тело не присутствует, вибрацию следует воспринимать как присутствие духовного учителя, вибрацию. То, что мы услышали от духовного учителя, это и есть живое". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады, 13.01.69, Лос-Анджелес) 

"Я останусь вашим личным руководством, физически я присутствую или физически не присутствую".( беседа, 14.07.77, Вриндаван)

" В*течение следующих десяти тысяч лет мои книги будут сводом законов, по*которым будет жить всё человечество" - Прабхупада гл.7

" ежедневно читайте мои книги, в которых Вы найдете ответы на все свои вопросы и обретете надежный фундамент в сознании Кришны. Так Ваша жизнь станет совершенной". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хьюго Салемону, 22.11.74)

"В моих книгах философия сознания Кришны объяснена полностью, поэтому, если ты чего-то не понимаешь, тогда тебе просто нужно читать их снова и снова. Благодаря ежедневному чтению знание будет раскрыто тебе, и с помощью этого процесса твоя духовная жизнь будет развиваться".(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Бахурупе, 22.11.74)

"если есть трудность, мы должны обсудить это между собой и прояснить, но должно быть тщательное обсуждение и понимание.(...)с помощью обсуждения, повторных попыток понять и очищения сердца всё станет ясно." - (Из лекции по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 2.9.3, Мельбурн, 5 апреля 1972 года)

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

[QUOTE=Валентин Шеховцов;176018]*4 способа как ритвики пытаются убить Прабхупаду*




> Прабхупада надеялся сделать одного чистого преданного, но ритвики утверждают, что Прабхупада не смог сделать кого-либо чистым преданным, который продолжит парампару.


Снова мы видим построения и выводы на неверных абстрактных вводных. Я лично не могу сказать, что говорят те, кого автор именует ритвиками, я могу лишь указать на неверные предпосылки в данной логике, и на суть предмета в шастрах и здравом смысле. Первое, это то что было бы нелогично утверждать, что Шрила Прабхупада не смог сделать кого-либо чистым преданным, который продолжит парампару, поскольку это означало бы, что Шрила Прабхупада изначально выбрал неподходящую для посева почву и будучи некомпетентным духовным сеятелем нерационально использовал энергию Кришны. Второе это то, что данный факт не соответствует утверждению "ритвики утверждают", потому что согласно директиве и определяющих её бесед, статус ритвика предполагает как минимум быть учеником Прабхупады, а вообще наиболее зрелым и компетентным, поскольку как описывалось выше принимать кого то в семью Прабхупады на равных правах и проверять кандидата означает самому соответствовать идеалу. Поэтому если кто то так говорит, то его не следовало бы именовать этим словом или по крайней мере не отождествлять этого человека с сутью понятия, поскольку если человек делает или говорит что то, что идет в разрез с инструкцией Прабхупады, то в этот момент он объективно не является его представителем, поскольку еще раз повторюсь, гуру это конкретная информация, бхагавата, например книга, а представитель бхагаваты, это уста, тело ( в смысле примера реализации в жизни) , звук этой информации, и если слова и дела ( и мысли порождающие их) полностью соответствуют книге бхагавате, то тогда личность и "книга" ( информация) идентичны, простая логика, просто одна и та же информация, суть, на разных носителях. Третье, на что хотелось бы обратить внимание это ложное представление о том, что чистый преданный в обязательном порядке должен продолжать Парампару, а точнее неверно заложенный референт в понятие " продолжать парампару". Что это означает ? Я могу ошибаться, поскольку автор не выражает эту идею определенно, но смею предположить, что речь стандартно идет о том, что продолжение Парампары подразумевает передачу официального статуса, выражающегося в определенных статусных атрибутах и наличия в массах концепции " Этот человек дикша гуру, продолжатель парампары, а мы его ученики", причем именно концепции, необязательно предполагающей практическую реализацию, заложенную в суть используемых понятий. Вообщем простым языком продолжением парампары по моему скромному мнению, автору представляется передача некоего скипетра и короны, что является аналогом кастового выражения варнашрамы, когда продолжение "парампары" сводится к передачи атрибутов, приобретая чисто формальный, символический характер. Психология индивидуалиста требует такого подхода, как было указанно в посте выше, ведь он формирует психологический комфорт для ложного эго, наслаждающегося формальной принадлежностью к традиции, самовозвеличиванием над представителями других традиций и самое главное скрывающего от совести безответственность в надежде на загробное улучшение жизненных условий в отрыве от реального необходимого для этого труда и трансформации личности. Но Прабхупада закладывает иной физический референт в понятия Парампара и " Продолжать Парампару". Для наглядности восприятия целостности Его слов я опущу метаданные этих цитат, и объединю их в один текст, итак Он говорит :

"Что касается системы парампары, нет ничего удивительного в больших промежутках. Ученическая преемственность не всегда означает, что надо быть ФОРМАЛЬНО инициированным. Инициация означает получение чистого знания о духовном сознании. Ученическая преемственность– значит принимать заключение, передающееся по преемственности. Парампара означает слушать истину от духовного учителя. Между чтением и слушанием осознавшей себя личности нет разницы. В течение следующих десяти тысяч лет мои книги будут сводом законов, по которым будет жить всё человечество. Просто читая мои книги, они становятся инициированными. Физическое присутствие несущественно. Присутствие трансцендентного звука, полученного от духовного учителя, должно быть руководством в жизни. Нам нужно общаться с помощью вибрации, а не через физическое присутствие. Это и есть настоящее общение.Не существует разницы между духовным учителем и его наставлениями. Вибрацию следует воспринимать как присутствие духовного учителя. То, что мы услышали от духовного учителя, это и есть живое. Проводи любое свободное время за тщательным изучением моих книг. Тогда ты получишь ответы на все свои вопросы. Духовному учителю лучше служить с чувством разлуки. Иногда есть риск при оказании личного служения.Нам следует воспользоваться вани, а не физическим присутствием.Служить слову учителя важнее, чем служить ему физически."

Итак Парампара продолжается самим Прабхупадой, Его книгами и соответственно каждым, кто воплощает в себе эти книги (бхагавата ачария) или даже просто распространяет (шикша гуру). Как видите к тому, что такое Парампара и как она продолжается, я сразу добавил слова Прабхупады в отношении того как служить гуру-информации-проекту и как вопрошая, получать от него ответы на те вопросы, которые имеют отношение к делу, поскольку в БГ 4:34, где описываются все эти составляющие взаимоотношений гуру-ученик, так же указывается в комментарии, что "В этом стихе Господь отвергает как слепое следование учителю, так и обращение к нему с бессмысленными вопросами." Знание в принципе постигается через служение, то есть практическую реализацию инструкций гуру, обозначенных им целей, потому там же указывается " если ученик послушен и с готовностью служит учителю, он получит от него ответы на все вопросы и сможет обрести совершенное знание.". 

Итак, согласно закону ( "Мои книги - Закон") или сути понятий, чистый преданный не обязательно должен продолжать Парампару посредством формальных инициаций, которые иррациональны особенно в условиях дефицита, и потому сводились Прабхупадой к минимуму энергетических затрат, не взирая ни на какие обрядовые традиции, которые по существу являются просто средством передачи информации в символизме образов, что особенно подходит для трафика информации во времени в условиях отсутствия письменности и повышенной секретности, по причине которой определенные социальные группы не допускались на эти самые обряды. При наличии более эффективных средств массовой информации, например письменности и снятия ограничений секретности, как в случае со Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, функциональная необходимость обряда отпала и потому вайшнавы не использовали его, до тех пор пока Бхактисидханта Сарасвати Тхакур в целях привлечения "ортодоксов" не стал вновь применять его и кстати после составления описания Бхактивинодой Тхакуром одной из граней заложенного в символизм смысла.

Если у кого то есть какие то другие авторитетные определения понятия " продолжение Парампары", "инициация", "гуру", то изложите их. Опасность собственных интерпретаций это и есть "убийство" гуру-информации, и потому Прабхупада говорит, что авторитет, гуру, тяжелый, то есть банк в который люди вкладывают кредит доверия, должен в обязательном порядке обладать лицензией выданной "банковской системой" Кришны, то есть такая личность должна быть назначена предыдущим ачарией.   

В следущий раз рассмотрим кажущееся противоречие между необходимостью личного назначения на роль ачарии и упоминанием о достаточности квалификации для этого в предоставленной прабху Варганом беседе Прабхупады с Атреей Риши.

----------


## Варган

Ритвики стали называть неавторитетной концепцию того, что существует ачарйа-основатель сампрадайи и рядовые дикша-гуру.
Однако о ней прямо написано в шестой главе «Шри Харинама чинтамани» Шрилы Бхактивиноды Тхакура:

sampradayera adi-gurura siksa avalambana kariya acarana karibe

sadhu sampradaye     acarya sakala
siksa guru pratisthita |
adyacarya yini     guru siromani
puji tanre yathocita ||22||

tanra susiddhanta    anugata haye 
na maniba anya siksa |
tanhara adesa     paliba yatane
na la-iba anya diksa ||23||
Перевод:
Духовные учителя следуют учениям первого (изначального) духовного учителя в сампрадайе 

Все духовные учителя в садху-сампрадайе (ученической преемственности) надлежащим образом поклоняются первому (изначальному) духовному учителю сампрадайи (адйачарйа),  который среди гуру является драгоценным камнем, венчающим корону (гуру широмани), духовному учителю, который как шикша-гуру основал сампрадайу.  (22)

Все духовные учителя следуют его совершенному учению. Они не принимают никаких других учений. Они не принимают никаких других инициаций. (23)


sampradaya guru varana kara kartavya

sampradaya guru-gane siksa guru jani |
anya-mata panditera siksa nahi mani ||24||

sei mate susiksita sadhu sucarita |
diksa guru yogya sada jane supandita ||25||
Перевод:
Человек должен принять духовного учителя в сампрадайе

Духовные учителя принимают учения  изначального шикша-гуру сампрадайи. Они не принимают учений никаких других учёных пандитов, имеющих другую философию. (24)

Человек, являющийся учёным и праведным, следующий учениям изначального духовного учителя сампрадайи, квалифицирован быть дикша-гуру.  (25)

--------------------------------------------------

Таким образом, Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур пишет, что Шрила Харидас Тхакур выделяет следующие признаки человека, который квалифицирован (yogya) быть дикша-гуру в сампрадайе:
1) учёный, или хорошо обученный (susiksita);
2) праведный, безгрешный (sadhu);
3) следующий учениям ачарьи-основателя.

----------


## Yudzhesh

Как на аналитическом уровне можно разрешить эти противоречия? С одной стороны, мы знаем, что Гуру должны становится реализованные души. Но с другой стороны, движение должно расти, распространять книги и т.д. Где эта грань между либерализмом и консерватизмом? И, на мой взгляд, ответ лежит на поверхности. Цель движения это помочь людям духовно прогрессировать. Если одни хотят славы, а не истины, тогда они выбирают соответствующего гуру. Но и они служат миссии, даже если их мотив обусловленный. А тот кто хочет истины, держится истины. Кто может запретить хотеть славы?
Если одни хотят что то делать, несмотря на все несовершенство, и эти несовершенства входят в них самих, либо не входят, кто им может это запретить?
А если другие излишне осторожны, и ничего не делают в плане миссии, то где гарантии что они смогут на что-то реально повлиять? Хотя, среди них могут найтись и те, кто сможет. 

Каждый делает свой выбор.  Какой смысл осуждать тех или иных за их выбор. Может лучше подумать о своем.

----------


## Андрон

> Где эта грань между либерализмом и консерватизмом?


Эта тема подробно разобрана тут.
А я бы процитировал одного католического богослова:
"*В главном - Единство, во второстепенном - Свобода, во всём - Любовь!*"

----------


## Yudzhesh

Очень хорошая цитата.  :smilies:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Это сложный вопрос, потому что общество преданных, с одной стороны, должно быть милосердным, оно должно быть очень открытым, а с другой стороны мы должны хранить собственную чистоту и не позволять лицемерию проникнуть сюда. И таким образом мы должны защищать. Поэтому мы должны пытаться с одной стороны сострадательно пытаться объяснять в чём беда, но если человек упорствует, то тогда надо провести определенную границу, потому что если это лицемерие проникает, то это очень плохо. Если все эти странные теории проникают, то это очень плохо – это разрушает в конце концов всё.   

Как например сейчас теория ритвиков. Это совершенно типичная форма такой ку-сиддханты. Есть сиддханта и есть ку-суддханта. Обман или капата порождает кутарку и ку-сиддханту. Кутарка - это ложные аргументы. Аргументы, которые выглядят логичными, потому что любая ложная теория всегда базируется на каких-то аргументах и эти аргументы достаточно убедительные.  Каким образом кусиддхата возникает? Это то, как работает наша капота. Берутся реальные факты, делаются логические умозаключения и в какой-то определенный момент делается небольшая подмена и в конце концов делается ложный вывод.

И человек говорит: - Смотри! Вывод очень логичен! Вот он этот вывод! Этот факт, этот факт, этот факт…И это правильно, и это правильно, и это…Ну значит это так и есть. 

Человек теряет из виду эту кутарку смотри сколько фактов: и тут, и тут, и тут. Правильная теория и вывод значит правильный. И так как капота (склонность к обману) живёт в сердце человека, то он с охотой принимает эту ку-сиддханту и начинает жить в соответствии с этими принципами.

Теория ритвиков – поразительная, удивительная вещь в этом отношении. Там огромный фактический материал, столько логических умозаключений и в конце маленький ложный вывод. Почему? Потому что люди хотят сами так или иначе находится на каком-то уровне. Но это тема для отдельной лекции.  Нужно ограждать Общество от кутарки и ку-сиддханты. Наша сиддханта должна быть бхактисиддхантой. 

Б.В. Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.17.2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

*Вопрос:* Есть преданные в ИСККОН, которые очень любят цитировать неожиданные вещи, особенно письма Шрилы Прабхупады. Очень сложно бывает понять это верность или человек хочет цитатами…

Разве сложно понять? Всегда легко понять. Есть один преданный в ИСККОН. Он написал целую книгу целиком основанную на книгах Шрилы Прабхупады которая доказывает что нужно иметь нескольких жен. И что если у нас нет нескольких жён, то настоящей семейной жизнью просто нельзя жить. Просто тогда будет сплошная грихамедха. Грихастха начинается как минимум с трёх. Ну или с двух.

*Мадхурананда прабху*: То есть мы все брахмачари?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*: Все грихамедхи  :smilies:  Он тоже там цитирует. Потому что женщин рождается больше, чем мужчин и поэтому ну как же ж - нужно спасать женщин. Ну разве трудно понять  :smilies:  почему он именно это написал?

Все будут цитировать, но при этом: 1. Шрила Прабхупада очень часто говорил, что есть наставления в книгах и есть наставления в письмах. Наставления в письмах в письмах ситуативны, они имеют отношения к конкретной ситуации и ни в коем случае нельзя пытаться наставления в письмах особенно если они расходятся с какими-то наставлениями в книгах, которые он постоянно даёт. Нельзя пытаться поставить их на один уровень. Одно дело конкретная ситуация, конкретный человек, ещё что-то. 

Другое дело некие незыблемые вечные принципы, которые были заложены в книгах. В связи с этим философия ритвиков является очень любопытным курьёзом, потому что в основе всей этой так сказать философии является, во-первых, полное непонимание сиддханты и одно письмо Шрилы Прабхупады и даже не одно письмо, а одно слово в этом письме - henceforward (отныне). Отныне инициацию должны давать 11 человек. Henceforward и всё. 

Как Ниранджана Махарадж называет эту ересь Henceforth Cult – культом этого слова «отныне». Когда огромное количество наставлений в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады, где он говорит о системе парампары, о том как она передается, об отношениях гуру и ученика – всё это выкидывается коту под хвост и говорится: Шрила Прабхупада сказал: - Отныне 11 человек должны давать инициацию. 

Если буквально подходить к этому, то, во-первых, отныне не значит «отныне и вовеки веков». Но если буквально подходить к этому то даже сейчас не говоря уже о расстоянии 100 лет инициацию могут давать эти 11 человек и ни от кого другого от имени Шрилы Прабхупады. Ни то что кто-то от имени Шрилы Прабхупады, а только эти 11 человек. 

Потому что там ясно написано: «Отныне эти вот 11 человек должны и тд.» Это типичный случай когда люди берут  некую цитату привязанную к одной совершенно конкретной ситуации, в которой эта цитата была предельно ясна и пытаются сделать из неё общие правила. Тогда как общие правила, общие принципы Шрила Прабхупада излагал, давал в своих книгах. Вот они общие правила. Наставления в письмах приспособлены к данному конкретному моменту, когда всё ясно. Пытаться распространить наставления в письмах на всё значит некое непонимание, конфуз.

*Мадхурананда прабху:* То есть письма и разговоры следует оценивать как некое историческое свидетельство?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* И как некое дополнение к тому, что сказано в книгах. Если это соответствует принципам, изложенным в книгах – да; если это расходится, то нужно понять почему, как и что. И всё равно как в суде преференции или предпочтение нужно отдавать тому, что написано в книгах. Это тоже очевидно

*Преданный*: А какая там ситуация описана?

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Очень простая ситуация. Шрила Прабхупада был болен и люди подошли и у него спросили: - Как будет продолжаться парампара? 
Он говорит: - Мои ученики будут давать посвящения.
У него спросили: - И кем будут считаться люди, которым будет даваться посвящения?
Он сказал: - Как кем? Учениками моих учеников.

Он объяснил всё это в конкретной ситуации, когда подошли и задали тот вопрос. Потом, когда он сам болел и не мог путешествовать у него спросили: - Шрила Прабхупада, а что сейчас-то делать? Каким образом сейчас люди могут получать инициацию? Он говорит, ну вот отныне – здесь, сейчас, в данной конкретный момент от моего имени пусть дают посвящения эти 11 человек. Вот и всё. 

Отныне не означало «отныне и во веки веков». Он дал это наставление, вполне ясное. И что самое любопытное на мой взгляд – самый сильный аргумент – на тот момент ни у кого никаких сомнений не возникло что это значит. В тот момент все прекрасно понимали – Шрила Прабхупада болеет, он делегирует от своего имени посвящение. После того, как он уйдёт, его ученики будут давать посвящение, продолжать всё это. 
Теперь накрутить можно всё что угодно с помощью казуистики, логики 

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Даршан. 14 ноября 2006 | Москва |

----------


## Игорь123

> *Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами:* Очень простая ситуация. Шрила Прабхупада был болен и люди подошли и у него спросили: - Как будет продолжаться парампара? 
> Он говорит: - Мои ученики будут давать посвящения.
> У него спросили: - И кем будут считаться люди, которым будет даваться посвящения?
> Он сказал: - Как кем? Учениками моих учеников.
> 
> Он объяснил всё это в конкретной ситуации, когда подошли и задали тот вопрос. Потом, когда он сам болел и не мог путешествовать у него спросили: - Шрила Прабхупада, а что сейчас-то делать? Каким образом сейчас люди могут получать инициацию? Он говорит, ну вот отныне – здесь, сейчас, в данной конкретный момент от моего имени пусть дают посвящения эти 11 человек. Вот и всё. 
> 
> Отныне не означало «отныне и во веки веков». Он дал это наставление, вполне ясное. И что самое любопытное на мой взгляд – самый сильный аргумент – на тот момент ни у кого никаких сомнений не возникло что это значит. В тот момент все прекрасно понимали – Шрила Прабхупада болеет, он делегирует от своего имени посвящение. После того, как он уйдёт, его ученики будут давать посвящение, продолжать всё это. 
> Теперь накрутить можно всё что угодно с помощью казуистики, логики 
> ...


 ВЫ компрометируете Госвами Махараджа - это ,пожалуй, самая неудачная его инсинуация именно этого момента ,рассчитана на незрелых преланных в 2006 году. Думаю ,сегодня он никогда бы так не подставился. Это огромный подарок для тех ,кто придерживается теории ритвиков. Чтобы увидеть инсинуацию - даже не нужно глубоко изучать тему - достаточно изучить начальные сообщения этого топика.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Вы компрометируете Госвами Махараджа - это ,пожалуй, самая неудачная его инсинуация именно этого момента ,рассчитана на незрелых преланных в 2006 году. Думаю ,сегодня он никогда бы так не подставился. Это огромный подарок для тех, кто придерживается теории ритвиков. Чтобы увидеть инсинуацию - даже не нужно глубоко изучать тему - достаточно изучить начальные сообщения этого топика.


Если вы обвиняете, то доказывайте. А так получается голословные обвинения в инсинуации. А инсинуация это — злостный вымысел, внушение негативных мыслей, тайное подстрекательство, нашептывание, преднамеренное сообщение ложных отрицательных сведений (или даже клеветническое измышление), выставление мыслей и поступков своего противника в таком свете, который может ему навредить и имеющее целью опорочить кого-либо исподтишка, подаваемое намёком (т. е. не прямо, а косвенным указанием на факты и обстоятельства) или тайно.

Даже при всем желании компрометировать я не могу, ибо и в 2006 году, и ранее, и позднее мнение Госвами Махараджа к ритвикам не изменилось.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Мы должны понять настроение, мотив человека. Говорится, что даже умный человек не может понять поступков преданного. Только преданный может понять преданного. Чтобы понять другого преданного, чтобы понять бхаву другого преданного человек должен находится на том же самом уровне. 

Иногда люди видят что-то внешнее и смущаются. У меня есть опыт. Недавно один мой ученик написал возмущенное письмо, где он возмущается поступками одного санньяси нашего Движения: он выступает в клубах с маявади, он ещё что-то делает – у него длинный список претензий. 

Он начитался ритвиков. Ритвики – люди, которые пытаются интерпретировать поступки других людей сквозь призму своего собственного искаженного сознания. И он попался на эту удочку. Есть грязное сердце и это грязное сердце видит что-то и видит в этом одни пороки. Почему? Потому что оно приписывает другому человеку свои собственные мотивы. Это совершенно стандартная человеческая психология. 

Мы видим какой-то поступок и сразу начинаем объяснять этот поступок другого человека своими собственными мотивами. Мы приписываем человеку мотивы и особенно когда идёт речь о преданных. Это очень большое оскорбление, когда другому человеку мы начинаем приписывать мотивы. Как правило, свои собственные, корыстные. 

Я знаю его. У в его чистом сердце нет ничего кроме, как удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду. Я знаю это. Я знаю, что ради того, чтобы удовлетворить Шрилу Прабхупаду он что угодно будет делать. И если мы поймём что это мотив, через который можно понять все его остальные поступки. Там всё укладывается. Но если мы будем внешне смотреть и приписывать ему какой-то свой мотив мы будем апарадхи, мы станем апарадхи, мы будем совершать оскорбления этого преданного. 

Поэтому Господь Чайтанья говорит, что если вы увидите Господа Нитьянанду обнимающего мусульманскую девушку или идущим в пивную, или выходящим оттуда. Знайте, что…

Во времена Господа Чайтаньи многие люди очень сомневались. В Господе Чайтанье мало кто сомневался, хотя были такие тоже. В Господе Нитьянанде многие сомневались, многие говорили: «Кто это вообще такой? Непонятно что. Чем занимается?». 

Господь Чайтанья сказал: - Глупцы! Не понимаете любви, которая в Его сердце находится. И туже саму ошибку люди склонны совершать сейчас, когда они по каким-то внешним вещам начинают судить. Как есть люди, которые осуждают Бхактисиддханту Сарасвати. Мирские моралисты, которые его осуждают. И там с точки зрения мирской морали есть что осуждать. 

Там много чего есть. Там много поступков, которые не укладываются в жесткие схемы мирской морали. На самом деле, если мы возьмём любого преданного, особенно преданного который находится на высоком уровне, ну там ни в какие… Там ни то что мирская мораль…

Даже то, что Кришна говорит в 12 главе Бхагавад-гиты о преданных, даже туда это не укладывается. Когда там Вамшидас Бабаджи, ещё кто-то. Или Гауракишор дас Бабаджи. Когда к  нему человек приходил, говорил: - Я принес вам что-то. То он начинал кричать, выгонял его, говорил: - Убирайся вон, негодяй! Или ругался.

Все это можно понять только если хотя бы теоретически мы поймём что как говорится в Чайтанья-чаритамрите: «Кришна танцует, Его бхакта танцует и любовь, которая живет в их сердце, танцует. И они втроём танцуют на одном месте. Если мы поймём, что все что делает бхакта это танец любви, что любовь расплясалась в его сердце и заставляет делать то, что он делает. 

Кришну тоже невозможно понять, что Он делает, что Он вытворяет. Есть единственное объяснение – любовь танцует в Его сердце. И как сам Кришна говорит: радхикара према–гуру ами шишйа нат. Это мой гуру,  мой учитель танцев. сада ама нана нритйе начайа удбхата. В результате всего этого я всегда новые танцы танцую. 

Почему? Потому что она учитель танцев, она учит меня танцевать. Точно также преданный. Преданный всё что он делает в этом мире танцует потому что у него любовь танцует в сердце. Чтобы это понять нужно самому стать преданным. Поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур Прабхупад говорил своим ученикам: - Близко не подходите к Вамшидасу Бабаджи. 

Издалека его уважайте. Он чистый преданный. Если вы подойдёте ближе, вы что-то от него услышите, увидите и будите его оскорблять. Не подходите к нему близко. Все говорят садху санга, садху санга, садху санга. Не надо никакой садху-санги – оставьте его в покое. Одному единственному человеке, которому он доверял из своих учеников, он сказал: - Ты к нему можешь приходить и приносить ему фрукты и овощи. Да и то – приходи и сразу убегай, чтобы не совершить оскорблений.

Шримад-Бхагаватам 9.4.64. Кто виноват в наших бедах 4 октября 2011, Уфа

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада говорит, когда человек становится преданным внутри, то есть становится слугой, когда мое эго – эго слуги, когда я хочу служить и я понимаю, что смысл моей жизни в том, чтобы служить, что нет ничего другого более ценного, чем служить, тогда все становится очень легко, все остальные качества приходят сами собой, нам не нужно пытаться искусственным образом их в себе пробудить.

Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии объясняет, что для этого ачарья-упасанам. Все остальные качества – ахимса (ненасилие), кшанти (терпение), арджавам, (простота или бесхитростность) – в высшей степени зависят о этого первого качества, аманитвам. Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что чтобы это качество практиковать, у меня должно быть ачарья-упасанам. Упа-сана значит находиться рядом, я должен сидеть рядом с гуру. Рядом в своем сознании, не значит рядом физически. 

Иногда мы можем находиться рядом физически и при этом быть очень далеко. В реальном смысле этого слова быть очень-очень далеко. И наоборот, мы можем быть очень далеко и при этом находиться рядом. Как было много людей, которые находились рядом со Шрилой Прабхупадой 24 часа в сутки. Потом они куда-то исчезали. И были люди, которые никогда не были физически близки со Шрилой Прабхупадой и при этом они остались верны ему, потому что ачарья-упасанам. Ачарья-упасана требует прежде всего смирения. Это значит, что я делаю что-то не ради себя, а ради духовного учителя. В этом смысл служения.

Как есть замечательная философия, я надеюсь, что она не докатилась до Казахстана, хотя мало вероятно, потому что слишком уж она соблазнительная. Это философия ритвиков, которая говорит, что есть только один гуру – Шрила Прабхупада, больше гуру нет. Эти люди выпускают журнал, который называется „Назад к Шриле Прабхупаде” или концентрированная вайшнава-апарадха. Страницу за страницей они обсасывают и обсмаковывают все возможные сплетни, слухи и вайшнава-апарадхи. 

Почему? Потому что нет желания служить на самом деле. Был такой русский писатель Леонид Андреев, у него есть хорошая фраза. Он говорит, что есть люди, которые любят своего учителя, особенно, когда он мертвый. Их любовь к духовному учителю становится особенно сильной, когда он умирает. Это как раз он предсказал приход ритвик-вада, потому что они очень любят духовного учителя, потому что он мертвый. 

Как его не любить?! Он же не может мне ничего сказать, он не может никак вмешаться в мою независимость, он не может помешать мне определять самому что хорошо для меня, что плохо и не может в конце концов поранить мое ложное эго, которое будет раздуваться все больше и больше и больше.

Но настоящая, подлинная, непритворная духовная жизнь, если мы не хотим фарса, если мы  не хотим превращать нашу духовную жизнь в дешевое шоу, то она начинается со смирения. Поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит, что сначала гуру-падашрая тасмад – если человек хочет что-то понять в духовной жизни, он должен сначала принять духовного учителя, гуру-падашрая тасмад. Потом дальше кришна-дикшади шикшанам – получить дикшу, потом шикшу и потом вишрамбена-гурор-сева.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Бхагавад-Гита, 12.8 Диск 109, л. 4 Алматы (6.12.2008)

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Однажды к Шриле Прабхупаде пришел человек и стал говорить: „Свамиджи, сейчас нет настоящих гуру. Свамиджи, я много искал, настоящих гуру нет.” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него и сказал: „Настоящие гуру есть. Нет настоящих учеников.” „Нет, Свамиджи, Вы не понимаете меня, я много искал!” Шрила Прабхупада посмотрел на него сурово: „Я настоящий гуру! Ты готов предаться?”

Настоящий гуру есть, нет настоящих учеников. Потому что быть учеником сложно. Быть гуру легко  :smilies:  Быть учеником очень сложно и настоящий гуру – это тот, кто проявляет качества настоящего ученика, кто по-настоящему предается. Этот процесс в высшей степени глубокий философский процесс. Если мы не поймем этого принципа, мы никогда не поймем ничего в духовной жизни. Есть распространенная в наше время философия, которая постепенно распространяется даже на территории бывшего Советского Союза, так называемые ритвики. Они говорят: „Наш гуру – Прабхупада.” 

Мне в свое время прислали цитату из Даниила Андреева по-моему, где он говорит, что люди любят гуру только тогда, когда он мертв. Когда он мертвый, его легко любить, потому что он мертвый, потому что ему не надо предаваться. Стоит человеку перестать быть гуру в том смысле, чтобы перестать быть грузом на нас, неким давлением, чем-то, что заставляет нас действовать порой вопреки своей собственной воли, предаваться, мы сразу же можем его любить. 

Философия ритвиков – это примерно такая же философия, основанная на некромантии, любви к трупам. Я разговаривал недавно с одним таким человеком, он мне начал что-то такое объяснять: „Гуру, гуру, гуру … Наши гуру все только уттама-адхикари, поэтому мой гуру – Шрила Прабхупада.” Он говорил, что каждый волен выбирать себе кого угодно в гуру, но я выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду, потому что он уттама-адхикари. На самом деле он выбрал Шрилу Прабхупаду не потому, что он уттама-адхикари, а потому что таким образом ему не нужно предаваться. Потому что таким образом он может делать все, что хочет и тем не менее пребывать в иллюзии того, что он является учеником.

Шрила Прабхупада очень последовательно проповедовал этот непопулярный принцип. Потому что он понимал из сострадания к людям, человек может обрести что-то в духовной жизни только тогда, когда он будет делать шаг за шагом, небольшие младенческие шаги по направлению к преданию. Без этого ничего не будет. Без этого человек останется при своих концепциях. 

В конечном счете что я должен предать? Почему предание такой болезненный процесс? Потому что предаться значит отказаться от собственных концепций. У нас нет ничего более дорогого, чем собственные представления о себе. Наше ложное эго – это сумма наших представлений о самом себе. Предаться значит отказаться от этих представлений, а это хуже смерти! Человек готов умереть, лишь бы сохранить свои представления о себе.

Полностью в МП 3 
Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Вриндаван (3.11.2008) Шримад-Бхагаватам, 4.28.50 Диск 107, л. 4 Транскриб http://folio.goswami.ru/?p=2010

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Шрила Прабхупада иногда побуждал своих учеников, он начинал спорить, просил их обсуждать какие-то вещи, но главный способ передачи знания – это то, что я в смиренном состоянии духа слушаю и пытаюсь через эти слова постичь не просто логическую составляющую того, что мне говорится, а состояние сознания, в котором это говорится. Постичь духовный опыт своего духовного учителя. 

Именно поэтому ритвики, которые утверждают, что человек может что-то понять, не имея истинного духовного учителя, не имея живого духовного учителя, с которым он общается, не правы. Они должны особым образом вступить в эти отношения с духовным учителем так, чтобы они смогли услышать нечто большее. Человек должен научиться слушать духовного учителя так, чтобы это духовное знание смогло раскрываться у него изнутри.

Мне рассказали одну интересную историю про одного человека. Человек жил, обычный человек. Он наслаждался, при чем круто наслаждался, как только мог наслаждался. И преданные на него напали, так или иначе. Преданные, они очень агрессивные иногда бывают. Как-то они с ним познакомились и напали на него, стали говорить: «Нет, да ты что! Нужно жить так! Ты живешь неправильно». 

И они очень подробно, очень логично, очень правильно ему все объясняли. Ничего не мог принять человек, ничего ровным счетом. Все отвергалось. Он воспринимал это как агрессию, потому что они пытались дать ему опыт своего счастья с помощью логики и он отвергал, и, собственно, может опыта счастья особенно не было. 

В основном было какое-то желание, так или иначе, человек туда же запихнуть, где мы уже находимся. Что с этим человеком случилось? В какой-то момент эти преданные, которые его атаковали, и он был совершенно новый человек, пригласили Мадхана Мохана. Мадхана Мохану ничего не сказали даже об этом, о том, что он новый человек. 

Там собрались какие-то совсем новые люди. Мадхана Мохану сказали: «Будет программа» и он подумал: «Ну, программа. Программа – значит для преданных». Вот он сел и стал петь: «Джайа радха-мадхава кунджа-бихари…». Те, кто пригласил его, сжались так слегка, не понимая вообще, что будет дальше. Дальше Мадхана Мохан стал что-то говорить такое. 

И, в общем, ничего особенного не сказал, ну, что-то такое, что как будто бы…. Ну, понятно, что наслаждаться не нужно в этом мире, что нужно от него отказаться, что секс – это плохо и еще что-то такое и тот, кто его пригласил, думал: «Полный провал!» Программа завершилась ошеломляющим успехом. Все люди, которые не могли принять какую-то агрессивную логику, которая им до этого навязывалась, от Мадхана Мохана приняли это легко и естественно. 

Почему? Потому что они преисполнились уважения к нему, сели вниз и стали слушать, открыв рот. И Мадхана Мохан сказал: «Наслаждаться плохо». Они сказали: «Да, да. Мы все поняли»  :smilies:  Потому что, еще раз, происходит нечто в высшей степени удивительное, когда человек правильным образом слушает своего духовного учителя.

Я попытаюсь сейчас немного научно рассказать об этом, чтобы стало яснее, что именно происходит с человеком, когда он слушает духовного учителя и что должно происходить с нами, когда мы слушаем духовного учителя. В каком состоянии нужно слушать, чтобы обучение происходило. Мы смотрим на этот мир своими глазами, и наши глаза – это не наши глаза. Мы смотрим на мир сквозь призму чего? 

Да, сквозь призму ума или опыта, как я сказал. По-другому как называется этот опыт или форма опыта, который храниться в нашем уме? Самскары, да. Мы смотрим на мир сквозь призму самскар, сквозь призму моего прошлого опыта, опыта каких-то неудач или каких-то наоборот успехов в этой жизни, каких-то попыток наслаждаться здесь. Этот опыт и представляет собой мой даршан. 

Чтобы поменять свое видение на видение духовного учителя, что я должен поменять? Самскары я должен поменять. Совершенно верно. 
Я должен поменять свои самскары на его самскары. Иначе говоря, слова его должны оставить в моем сердце очень глубокий след. Чтобы это произошло, как я должен его слушать, как, по-вашему? 

Сердцем, да. А что значит сердцем слушать? Я должен снять защитную оболочку, которая закрывает мой ум от внешней агрессии. Как называется эта защитная оболочка? Ложное эго. Я должен снять броню своей гордыни, я должен снять, так или иначе, все эти уровни защиты, которые у меня есть. Когда я нахожусь в этом состоянии, как это состояние называется? Смирение, да. 

Это состояние маленького ребенка. Почему маленький ребенок так быстро учится? Потому что у него ложного эго нет. Потому что он все воспринимает в самую глубину сразу же и все это оставляет глубокий след. Кто-то из вас пытался учить язык? Поднимите, пожалуйста, руки и крикните: «Хари бол». Теперь тоже крикните: «Хари бол», если у вас ничего не получилось :smilies:  

Во взрослом состоянии люди учат язык и учат язык, и учат язык, ходят на те курсы, на пятые курсы, на десятые курсы, читают одни книги, другие книги, пятые, десятые, и ничего не получается. А ребенок что делает? Ребенок говорит: «Бе-бе-бе-бе», и уже через два месяца начинает говорить. А еще чуть-чуть, и уже начинает строить фразы и так далее. 

Почему? Потому что ребенок смиренный, потому что у ребенка нет гордыни. Потому что все то, что он воспринимает, оставляет очень сильный след в его сознании. На самом деле, этот сильный след в нашем сознании должен возникнуть, когда я слушаю своего духовного учителя. Этот след и будет моим реализованным знанием. Реализованное знание от нереализованного что отличает? Да, но почему мы по одним знаниям живем, а по другим не живем? В этом вопрос. Почему я теоретически знаю, а не живу по этому? Потому что в уме нет самскары. 

Потому что я не вижу мир сквозь призму этого знания, потому что знание остается на поверхности, а не проходит вглубь. Реализованное знание – это знание, которое прошло глубоко внутрь, стало моей сущностью, стало моей природой, сформировало меня изнутри. И для этого необходимо одно единственное качество в отношениях с гуру. 

Какое? Смирение, смирение, смирение и еще раз смирение.  Я должен стать ребенком в отношениях со своим гуру. Я должен стать маленьким мальчиком. Я должен стать полным идиотом  и сказать об этом духовному учителю. Он очень порадуется за вас. (смех) Человек не может стать смиренным в отношениях с книгой. В этом проблема. По книге можно стать теоретиком, по книге можно изучить теорию. Человек не может в отношениях с книгой обрести смирение. Смирение формируется только во время живых отношений с духовным учителем.

Как я разговаривал с одним человеком, который стал бхактой и брахмачари в ритвикском храме в Бангалоре. И он какое-то время назад немножко разочаровался и стал тайком от начальства ходить в ИСККОН и слушать. Я прочитал там лекцию, он подошел ко мне и сказал: «Вы совершенно правы в одной вещи. Я служил там, я делал все, что нужно, но я служил системе. И одной вещи я не смог обрести – это смирение». 

Потому что система имперсональна и в системе всегда есть элемент насилия. А человек должен в высшей степени добровольно стать смиренным по отношению к своему гуру. Это смирение по отношению к своему гуру означает подлинное неподдельное смирение, когда я считаю себя, по сути дела, ниже всех.

Полностью текст: Семинар «24 гуру», Фестиваль «Бхакти-сангама», Евпатория 2009, Бхаг. 11.9.28 (Диск 125, л. 6)
В МП3  24 гуру. Лекция 2

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я не удержусь от того, чтобы дать в этот момент своего рассказа, на этом этапе своего рассказа актуальный политический комментарий. Есть в пределах ИСККОН замечательная философия которая утверждает, что Гуру не нужен, достаточно Шрилы Прабхупады. Что Шрила Прабхупада – Гуру и предание, личное предание какого-то сомнительному человеку с, непонятно какими качествами, оно ни к чему хорошему не приведет, давайте все дружно предадимся Шриле Прабхупаде. 

Так вот это та самая Праламбасура, которая в нас живет. Ничто иное, как Праламбасура, т.е. абсолютно иррациональное нежелание предаваться и в «Махабхарате» на этот счет есть замечательная история, которую, все, наверняка слышали, но мало кто может действительно понять смысл актуальности этой истории для нас с вами. Эта история про Экалавью. Экалавья был первым ритвиком. Экалавья поклонялся мурти своего духовного учителя, не получив посвящения. 

И поклоняясь мурти своего духовного учителя Дроначарья, он достиг выдающихся результатов. Он получил, действительно очень серьезные способности, развил в себе искусство стрелять из лука так, что даже Арджуна был поражен его искусством. Беда заключается в том, что когда человек, иногда люди употребляют этот аргумент в пользу этого пути, иногда люди говорят, что это безопасный путь. Давайте поклоняться Шриле Прабхупаде, ничего другого не нужно, потому что все остальное сомнительно, это верный путь. 

Но смысл заключается в том, многие люди забывают о том, что в конце концов, Дроначарье попросил у этого Экалавьи, чтобы тот, в качестве гуру-дакшины, отдал ему свой палец. Экалавья недолго думая отрезал свой большой палец, который очень важен для того, чтобы хорошо натягивать тетиву лука. 

И смысл этой истории, также как в истории с Карной, который тоже как будто бы проявлял очень большую гуру-бхакти, вплоть до того, что оставался неподвижным даже тогда, когда кровь хлестала у него из бедра и какой-то демон, в виде насекомого, вгрызался ему в плоть. Всё это, казалось бы, проявление гуру-бхакти, но «Махабхарата» учит нас одному очень важному моменту, что когда человек притворно предается духовному учителю, а и тот и другой пример — это пример притворного предания ради какой-то материальной выгоды. 

Когда человек предается духовному учителю для того, чтобы получить что-то для себя, то в конце концов он получит то, что он хочет, так же как Карна получил это искусство убивать, так же как Экалавья получил это искусство стрелять из лука и владеть оружием, но он в конечно счете этого лишится. 

То, что придет к нему, не останется вместе с ним, потому что это материальная вещь. Если я материальными способами пытаюсь приобрести что-то духовное, то я могу получить только обман, нечто квази духовное, нечто, что покажется мне духовным. И в конце концов я лишусь этого. Причем лишусь этого как в случае с Карной — в тот самый момент, когда мне это нужно будет больше всего. Сам Парашурама, его духовный учитель, проклял его. 

Он сказал: «В тот момент, когда мантра нужна тебе будет больше всего, ты ее забудешь. Ты будешь помнить мантру все время, когда она тебе не нужна будет. Но, когда она тебе будет нужна, в момент смерти, ты ее забудешь». И все эти истории, так же как начальные истории с которых начинается «Махабхарата», они подчеркивают один очень важный момент — человек должен так или иначе попытаться избавиться от своего ложного отождествления, это возможно только в личных отношениях. 

Это невозможно в каких-то имперсональных концепциях. Когда я предаюсь имперсональной концепции или какой-то там концепции, это все может быть хорошо, но в конце концов не поможет. Человек должен настроить себя на предание совершенно конкретной личности, и в этих отношениях личных, в отношениях служения развить в себе искреннее желание служить или вкус к служению. И тогда, когда я буду слушать про все эти анартхи, то анартхи будут, во–первых я буду очень ясно видеть эту анартху в себе, до этого момента я её даже не различу толком. 

Во–вторых я смогу по-настоящему избавиться от этой анартхи — она отпадет сама. Тогда как, если я не устранил из своего сердца этот корень, который очень глубоко находится в моем сердце, то сколько бы я не обрезал эти анартхи, они что сделают? Опять отрастут, так? Корень – это моё ложное «я». Это моё ложное самоотождествление с двумя аспектами «я» и «моё». До тех пор пока оно остаётся, все анартхи будут цвести махровым цветом. 

Даже, если я отрезал какую-нибудь анартху, не волнуйтесь, все будет в порядке, она снова вырастет. Так что в конечном счете наша парикрама бессмысленна , если, эта первая вещь, или первые две анартхи Денукасура и Праламбасура так или иначе не вышли из нашего сердца. Но тем не менее, все равно слушать обо всем этом хорошо. Может быть мы не избавимся от них, просто слушая об этих лилах, но по крайней мере мы сможем увидеть их лучше. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что это один из очень важных элементов садханы. Слушать об анартхах, которые есть у нас и таким образом научиться видеть их и когда мы увидели их, мы научимся отделать себя от них.

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.26.25) Говардхан 21.10.2019

----------


## Prema

Гуру, конечно, нужен, об этом говорят все священные писания. И те, кто действительно предаются Шриле Прабхупаде, я думаю, это понимают. Потому что Шрила Прабхупада постоянно об этом говорил и писал. Просто, как вы сами об этом написали, они видят, что чьё то положение и качества сомнительны и не видят для себя другой альтернативы. Их нельзя за это судить. Духовность разрушили те, кто должны были её защищать – брахманы, саньяси, гуру, когда стали торговать духовностью с целью получения выгоды. Таков этот век. Но я не понимаю, за что идёт борьба? Может правильно будет изменить свои личные качества и тогда люди привлекутся ими? А не зазывать и нахваливать себя и оскорблять других? В конце концов, как писал Рупа Госвами, цель – следовать наставлениям чистого преданного и если кто-то не смог найти такого человека в этом мире, а следует наставлениям предыдущих ачарий, то в любом случае цель будет достигнута.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> если кто-то не смог найти такого человека в этом мире, а следует наставлениям предыдущих ачарий,


Наставление предыдущих Ачарий: для достижения цели принять гуру, стать учеником/ученицей. 
То, что *кто-то не смог* найти гуру, еще не означает, что гуру не существует. Это он не смог. Почему - вопрос.  

Дозволение на встречу с гуру дает Параматма. Так может быть, и начать взывать к Кришне о даровании встречи с гуру? вместо того чтобы намекать всему миру, что гуру для них (таких исключительных ) нет. Разве Кришне нравится этот настрой, говорящий об _отсутствии_ настроения ученика? 




> В конце концов, как писал Рупа Госвами, цель – следовать наставлениям чистого преданного и если кто-то не смог найти такого человека в этом мире, а следует наставлениям предыдущих ачарий, то в любом случае цель будет достигнута.


Это пример того, как выбирают следовать только части наставлений предыдущих Ачарий и приходят к _своим_ выводам...  




> Может правильно будет изменить свои личные качества и тогда люди *привлекутся* ими?


Правда в том, что люди в мире *уже привлекаются* качествами Вайшнавов и получают инициации в парампаре...
Получают инициации в воспевание Святых Имен, достигают цели. 
Может быть, кто-то этого не видит. Но другие видят. 

Надо всегда помнить, что дело не только в качествах гуру, но и в качествах _ученика_. 

Итак, ситуация:  одни счастливо находят своих гуру, а другие твердят, что гуру _именно для них_ в этот век нет. Но ни один предыдущий Ачарья такого не говорил, что для стремящихся к высшей цели гуру не будет, не так ли? 

Говорится _нечто иное_:  когда ученик готов, Кришна дает ему гуру. 

Так кто идет к цели (понятно, что идут к цели все, а занимает всех лишь количество времени, которое потребуется)? Готовые учиться, кого Кришна приводит к _присутствующим_ гуру, или выбирающие для себя следовать только _некоторым_ наставлениям предыдущих Ачарьев ? 

Лично у меня стойкое впечатление о вторых, что они такого высокого мнения о своем духовном опыте, что им нужен *только* гуру Уттама-Адхикари, поскольку они сами уже Уттама-адхикари. Они же не могут принять гуру ниже себя уровнем.  

Есть простой способ узнать Уттама-Адхикари : они постоянно говорят не о _своих_ эмоциях в связи с Кришной, а о Самом Кришне. Качества Кришны воспевают (и уж в этот век - особенно), а не свои "исключительные" духовные эмоции.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> они видят, что чьё то положение и качества сомнительны и не видят для себя другой альтернативы. Их нельзя за это судить.


В основном, их не _судят_. Им _объясняют_ ошибочность такого мировосприятия:
_
"Мои качества не важны. 
Бог в любом случае должен предоставить мне гуру высшего уровня"._ 

Причем объясняют только потому, что они сами что-то берутся объяснять другим. 
Это вынужденный шаг.

----------


## Prema

> В основном, их не _судят_.


Но мне, очевидно, вы уже вынесли окончательный приговор, так как записали меня в ритвики, что и указали в комментарии к отрицательной репутации  :smilies: .
Представляю, что происходит, если кто-то при непосредственном общении только попробует не согласиться - его очевидно палками бьют :rgunimagu: .

----------


## Prema

> Есть простой способ узнать Уттама-Адхикари : они постоянно говорят не о _своих_ эмоциях в связи с Кришной, а о Самом Кришне. Качества Кришны воспевают (и уж в этот век - особенно), а не свои "исключительные" духовные эмоции.


Это так. Но дело в том, что никто не верит в Кришну. Говорят, что Кришны нет, метод сознания Кришны не работает, что все гуру падают и т.п. Людям нужен материальный пример, что хоть у кого-то это работает, что Кришна действительно есть, что то, что написано о преданном служении чистая правда. Поэтому Бхактивинода Тхакур и написал "Шри Кришна-самхиту" в которой рассказал о своих самых сокровенных чувствах, эмоциях и достижениях.

Впрочем вам виднее, вы же эксперт по уттама-адхикари  :smilies: .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А вы, случаем, не Амира?




> записали меня в ритвики


Вы же оправдываете их мировоззрение :  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...l=1#post190335 




> Но дело в том, что никто не верит в Кришну. Говорят, что Кришны нет, метод сознания Кришны не работает, что все гуру падают и т.п.


Никто..? И где вы такой печальный опыт получили, в Англии? Вы же должны понимать, что это лишь ваш личный опыт, и он-то вами здесь руководит. Но у нас здесь такого нет. Наоборот, много разумных преданных, знающих на своем опыте, что метод работает. Да и у вас есть те, кто  дает верный вектор размышлений потерявшимся преданным, например, Шриман Крипамойа Даса - вот таких надо слушать, зрелых, опытных преданных :  http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19302 





> Представляю, что происходит, если кто-то при непосредственном общении только попробует не согласиться - его очевидно палками бьют.


А я не представляю ни одного российского преданного, кто бы так, как вы, ответил. Из этого и сделала вывод: вы не в России и зачем-то фантазируете. Вы хотя бы понимаете, до чего нелепо выглядите с такими фантазиями о России, 




> 


 да еще и с такой реакцией? Почему вы не выбрали уважительно разговаривать? Впрочем, при анонимном способе общаться, да еще на сайте другого гос-ва, ничего не сдерживает. Я понимаю. Ведь опять вас в игнор оправлю, или вам все равно,  лишь бы вам не мешали на русскоязычном форуме выговариваться ?

----------


## Prema

Мне не нужно выговариваться и на форум я не поболтать пришла, меня даже отвлекает это от моего служения, так что вы ошибаетесь, что я здесь что-то ищу для себя и еще и получаю удовольствие от такого общения как с вами. Но почему вы заходите на форум только с кем-то поругаться? Пишите и тогда в таких недостойных людях как я не будет необходимости. А так вы просто делаете из мухи слона с Российским размахом и политическим уклоном. Каждый видит ситуацию со своей стороны  :smilies: . И не нужно это превращать в политику и войну.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Кришна очень хорошо понимает на что мы способны. 
У Кришны нет никаких иллюзий относительно наших способностей.
У нас могут быть иллюзии относительно наших способностей и силы.
У Кришны особых иллюзий на этот счёт нет.
Он знает, что мы способны на что?

*Из зала:* - На всё что угодно

*Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами*: - Да, на всё что угодно  :smilies:   :smilies:  

Что мы ни на что не способны. Ни на что путное мы не способны. Поэтому Кришна особенно не разочаровывается когда происходит что-то не очень благоприятное с нами.   Но что он делает? Он даёт нам силы подняться и начать снова. Если мы даже упали, если что-то случилось, если мы осквернились, загрязнились или ещё что-то - ничего страшного нет.   

С точки зрения Кришны ничего страшного не произошло. Беда заключается в том, если мы начинаем себя самого оправдывать, если начинаем философию из этого делать, если мы начинаем как-то под свою слабость подводить философскую базу. Как вчера я читал журнал "Индия ту дэй" и там большая статья про ритвиков.  

Про ИСККОН, про раскол в ИСККОНе и статья эта явно вся написана со слов ритвиков, видимо со слов  Адридхараны прабху, бывшего президента Калькуттского храма. Она проникнута ядом и автор в то же время занимает объективную позицию - ритвики ему тоже особенно не симпатичны. И хотя она написана с их слов, он очень хорошо понял внутренний мотив всего этого - того, что лежало в основе всего этого.   

Он сам описывает систему и говорит что когда Шрила Прабхупада основал ИСККОН, то он сделал каждого президента храма независимым. Каждый президент храма имеет право распоряжаться финансами, имуществом ещё чем-то таким, но потом когда он ушел, то исключительное право давать дикшу или инициацию осталось за какой-то группой, категорией людей. Дальше автор статьи анализирует что эти богатые президенты храмов в Индии, у которых было много денег и была власть и контроль над всем кроме душ и сердец людей, которые были под их началом, соответственно, у них эта теория ритвиков и родилась.

Потому что им нужно было что?  Им не нравилось что кто-то  Им нужна была полная власть, полный контроль и гуру в их глазах были помехой для этого. Какой-то гуру приходит и мешает им.  Деньги у них есть, всё остальное у них есть, но нет у них этого последнего, поэтому появились ритвики.  Всё очень просто и теперь с помощью ритвиков они сами дают инициацию.  Так мне рассказали недавно Мадху Пандит инициировал человек 50.   

Единственное что за всем этим стоит - желание полностью контролировать. До этого всё остальное было в руках, теперь ещё власть над душами или сердцами людей. И это то, что там говорится, это не я придумал. Это автор очень чётко всё это увидел, просмотрел за всей этой философией.  

Это пример того, как у человека есть слабость сердца и вместо того чтобы, как бы больно это ни было увидеть эту слабость сердца и попытаться её вырвать, вместо этого я пытаюсь подвести под неё философскую базу, я пытаюсь сказать: - Нет это всё правильно!   И там приводятся слова, цитируется Адридхарана прабху: - Какой право они имеют распоряжаться всем этим? Мы должны контролировать всё, мы должны  распоряжаться.  

Человек не понимает что это на каждой странице его духовного учителя осуждается.   Желание властвовать, которое нас привело сюда. Желание контролировать. Он открыто об этом говорит, но чтобы себя оправдать, он подводит под это философскую базу.  И смысл заключается в этом - мы можем пасть. Сколько угодно раз - неважно - по слабости, ещё почему-то.  

Но когда мы упали нужно признаться себе: "Я упал, у меня чувства загрязнились" И в этот момент нужно просто встать и идти дальше как бы ни было тяжело. И тогда Кришна простит и даст милость, даст нам силу идти дальше. Но если мы падаем и говорим, что так и надо и все на самом деле падшие; не я один падший. Я лежу там где-то и на всех остальных говорю что все падшие.  Вот это плохо, вот это оскорбление. Если я почувствую, что я лишился чего-то, и что мне нужно восстановить это, и я смиренно пытаюсь это восстановить, то Кришна даст сколько угодно сил вставать, подниматься, идти дальше

Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.10.19. Противоречия в Боге, 19 мая 2002 | Сухарево | с 01:10 - 01:16:30

----------

